# Planung eines Naturnahen Teiches



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde
Ich habe vor einen Teich zu bauen ,in dem Teich sollen Amphibien aller Art und Edelkrebse unterkommen . Ich hab mal gemesssen und eine Fläche von 6 x 8 Meter könnte man dafür vorsehen, auf die Fläche soll auch eine kleine Trockenmauer gebaut werden .Ich hab nicht vor tiefer als 1 m , max 1,2 meter zu graben ,das reicht hier im der Rheinebene locker aus,aber .......................

Wie tief sollte man die Flachzonen machen ?
reicht eine reine Wassertiefe von 10 cm,ist das zuwenig oder zuviel ?

skizze vom Teichprofil stell ich noch rein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2015)

Zu wenig.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2015)

Dachte so event..........

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2015)

Hier soll der Teich und die Trockenmauer mal hin...................

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## laolamia (14. Apr. 2015)

hi!

ich kann dir nur raten....mach soviel flachzonen wie du kannst....hier tummelt sich das leben 
auf meiner 1. und 2. stufe sollen sich die __ molche und kaulquappen

gruss marco


----------



## Patrick K (14. Apr. 2015)

Ich dachte an je ca. 1,5 meter , die 60er zone 50cm und die 1meter zone 1oo cm breit
Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (15. Apr. 2015)

Ich würde von der 10cm Zone direkt auf 30cm gehen. Den Unterschied von 10cm auf 20cm merkst du nach der Bepflanzung sowieso nicht mehr. Die 10cm Zone würde ich auf jeden Fall machen und so groß wie möglich - da tobt dann das Leben...und du kannst es auch gut beobachten.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2015)

Wenn die hellgraue Linie das Substrat sein soll.....dann gehe davon aus das das nach einem Jahr ganz Grade ist und du somit in deinem Schrägbereich am Anfang nix mehr ist. Plane deine Kanten so ein das diese das Substrat zurückhalten.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Apr. 2015)

Ja das soll das Substrat darstellen , ist mit Paint nicht nicht viel besser darzustellen, mir ging es dabei mehr um die Maßangabe. War heute wieder vor Ort und hab mal diverse Hecken zurück geschnitten  (schei.. Brombeeren), ich denke dort würde sich ein Teich wirklich sehr schön machen , die frage ist nur wo hin mit der trocken Mauer, dahinter oder eher rechts zwischen Teich und Zaun, Ich hab bedenken das wenn sie dahinter ist event. die Froschkonzerte in richtung Häuser verstärken würde mmmh keine Ahnung 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (15. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich hab bedenken das wenn sie dahinter ist event. die Froschkonzerte in richtung Häuser verstärken würde mmmh keine Ahnung



wenn Du die Mauer bepflanzt, müsste sie den Schall doch eigentlich schlucken 

LG Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (15. Apr. 2015)

Kein Plan von Akustik ich kann nur laut und  lauter


----------



## Patrick K (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 
wie das mal so ist im Leben, ersten kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt, aus Werzeugtechnischer Bemaßung , ergibt sich eine Spatentiefe von 25 cm und eine Uferwallhöhe von ca.15-20 cm  ,daraus erschliesst ein Flachzonen Maß von ca. 15 cm und 30-35 cm. Ich hab mal den ersten Spatenstich gesetzt und mal eine halbe Stunde gegraben , die ersten 300L sind schon raus. Noch ist Zeit event. Ratschläge zu beachten.
  
  
  
Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht das Löchlein ist 1,6 auf 0,8 Meter gross

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Sandsteine im Teich ?
Ich hab da noch einen Berg voll rumliegen ......
  
Der Basalt ist schon mal eingeplant
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (19. Apr. 2015)

hallo Patrick - coole Idee, wünsche viel Erfolg
Sandsteine im Teich finde ich nicht so gut; für die spätere Randgestaltung sind die bestimmt super gut einsetzbar!
...aber mach erst mal....
LG Flusi


----------



## Brittami (19. Apr. 2015)

Oh, da bleib ich mal dran *beobacht*.
Bin gespannt, wie es sich entwickelt. 

LG
Brittami


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

Ich muss mich beeilen, bis zum TEICHTREFFEN muss ich fertig sein , was wäre den ein Teichtreffen ohne Teich 

Vorerst muss ich ein paar Stunden pausieren, da mir so ein, sagen wir mal ,liebevoll  Ar.....l.... , möge ihm die Hände abfaulen, beim Arbeitseinsatz im KiGa die Schippe geklaut hat.
Wenn ich den erwische......


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2015)

Morsche

Da haste aber noch einiges vor bis zum Teichtreffen . Sind ja auch ein paar Kubik wo du da bewegen mußt . 

Biste bei dir zu Hause komplett Fertig ...?


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

Nicht ganz da warte ich auf meinen Kumpel ,der hilft mir beim Rauputz aufziehen , mmmh den werde ich gleich mal anrufen , ja ist noch einiges zu tun , sind ja noch über 2 Monate Zeit ,wenn ich fertig bin bevor der erste die Tür reinkommt ,ist doch alles gut. Ich hab aber keine bedenken das das was ich mir vorgenommen hab bis dahin geschafft ist. Bepflanzen dürfen ihn dann die Gäste , mit ihren mitgebrachten Pflanzen

Der Teich hat ja keinerlei Technik und ich habe dort überaschenderweise sehr guten Spaten freundlichen Boden, 

wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich in 14 Tagen soweit sein das ich die Folie besorgen kann ,
denk ich mal 

Naja werden wir sehen 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

Und Zack , sind es schon 3.5 Meter auf 2 , 5 Meter und ein kleines Probeloch ist auch schon ausgehoben , einen Pflaumenbaum hab ich auch schon ausgegraben und jetzt bin ich kaputt

  
  
Langsam aber es wird .................
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (20. Apr. 2015)

fleißig, fleißig.....


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 
vor kurzen hat mir jemand einen Ring 3/4" PE Rohr geschenkt, Ich würde damit gerne den Teichrand gestalten und die Kapillarsperre damit bauen 

wer hat das auch damit gemacht ? Und kann mir Tipps geben 

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2015)

pflöcke einschlagen, ausnivellieren, PE rohr anschrauben, erde anhäufen -  schon ist der halbe Teich fertig


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Apr. 2015)

Pflöcke dürfen aber auch nicht gammeln ! Und bei der Technik hast'e ja immer eine Folienwulst ! Oder ?
Hab es schon öfter im Netz gesehen aber noch nie kapiert


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Nehm doch die Steine dafür , hast doch genug rumliegen .
Ich würde eine Reihe Steine legen , dann die Folie rein und dann noch eine Reihe Steine oben drauf . Da haste die Folie gut Versteckt .
Das mit der Rohre find ich zu Umständlich .

Aber wie so Oft , jeder wie er mag .....


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

Mmmmmmh scheint einfach zu sein 

Pflöcke hab ich noch welche aus WPC , sind Reststücker aus dem Terrassenunterbau.

Steine mmmh , ja wenn ich das Rohr nicht hätte, würde ich die nehmen , aber der Basalt ist für die Höhlen im Teich und der Sandstein ,tja da hat jeder eine andere Höhe und das sind richtige BROCKEN, ich denke das wäre auf jeden Fall der schlechtere Weg.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## metamultiple (20. Apr. 2015)

aus den Rohren kann man doch auch primal Solarwarmwasser machen.. als minikapilarsperre halt im Boden als Rahmen versenken und daran noch so was wie ne rasenkante  oder sonstiges was etwas höher ist.. also den Schlauch als Rahmen ohne Pflöcke in der Erde versenken.


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

äääähmmmm   Häääh


----------



## metamultiple (20. Apr. 2015)

mach warmwasser damit.. rest von meinem geschreibsel  ist bullshit ;D


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

ah ja dann, Bullenscheisse Solarwarmwasser Kapillarsperre


----------



## metamultiple (20. Apr. 2015)

lach.. kann man sicher irgendwie mit einem Wirlpool verbinden ;D


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

mmmh Naturteich Solar Wirlpool ,hat auch nicht jeder


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

Uns Patrick ist sehr sehr sehr hilfreich beim entwickeln neuer Ideen. Ist nicht umsonst der OBS des Forums. 

Liebe Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## metamultiple (20. Apr. 2015)

warum nicht.. Schlauch an erhöhte Regenfass durch die Solarwarmwasserschläuche  wirbeln lassen, noch mal durch den Bullshithaufen jagen. Kleine Filterung mit Mückennetz.. dann in die im Erdboden eingelassene Badewanne sprudeln lassen.. schön mit Steinen ausgekleidet.. damit das ganze noch mal richtig verwirbelt und Luft kriegt.. entweder selbst  ein kleines warmwasserbad im Naturteich nehmen oder Warmwasserfische wie Pyranhas einsetzen.. dafür müßtest du den Teich aber in einer anderen Klimazone versetzen wo du kein Warmwasser mehr vorbereiten mußt... ähm ja.. keine ahnung wie man mit einem solchen Schlauch eine Kapilarsperre machen kann. gutz nächtle


----------



## Lyliana (20. Apr. 2015)

metamultiple schrieb:


> ... entweder selbst  ein kleines warmwasserbad im Naturteich nehmen oder Warmwasserfische wie Pyranhas einsetzen..


und dann unbeliebten Gästen ein Bad anbieten *teuflisch-lach* ... die Fische sind recht günstig im Unterhalt.

Awwer Owacht wennd än Herxemer eiladschd, der frisst die Fisch selber


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

Du hast vielleicht Ideen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

Hi Meta, Kritik ist ehrlich gemeint. Wir könnte  auch auch alle den likeKnopf Betätigen.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe die Folie zwischen den Steinreihen....mach du was mit dem Schlauch und lasse mich deine Steine abholen


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> und lasse mich deine Steine abholen



Hahahahahaha ähhh lass mich kurz überlegen , ähhh Nein 

Ich hab zwar noch mindest. 2mal so viele Steine aber ich muss noch einiges mit bauen , aber du hast Recht ich mach das mit dem Schlauch .
Psssst. Ich kenne einen Alten Steinbruch ,in der Nähe , da darf ich mich bedienen , wenn ich möchte 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

Wie ich halt so bin , geht probiere über studiere...........


 
 
 
 
 
 
Die Hälfte ist montiert , ich muss nur Nachschub an Pflöcken holen, ich muss sagen bis jetzt war das relativ einfach

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Küstensegler (21. Apr. 2015)

Das mit dem Wasserrohr ist eine preiswerte Möglichkeit. 
Die werde ich in meine Randplanung mal mit aufnehmen. 25m 1" Wasserleitung kostet im Baumarkt ca 20 EUR.
Ich werde zwischen den den Pfosten das Rohr zusätzlich durch senkrechte 25cm Gehwegplatten stabilisieren (da hab ich noch etliche von rumliegen).
Saubere Idee - freu mich richtig 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> pflöcke einschlagen, ausnivellieren, PE rohr anschrauben, erde anhäufen - schon ist der halbe Teich fertig



na da geht doch was


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

JAAAA und gebudelt wurde auch noch ,aber in der prallen Sonne hab ich schnell wieder damit aufgehört, vielleicht gegen Abend noch einwenig

 
 
Ich werde vielleicht noch 10 cm tiefer gehen aber dann ist Schluss , die Erde ist schon richtig Nass , Oberflächenwasser
Ich war noch schnell im Hornbach und hab mir zwei Stangen WPC Unterkonstruktion gekauft , jetzt kann es weiter gehen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Man das geht ja Ratz Fatz . Wenn das so weiter geht ist der Teich Locker Fertig bis zum Forum' - Treffen ...




P.S. : Frag mich gerade was ich über ein Jahr gemacht hab wenn das bei dir so schnell geht .....


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

iCH KANN DIR EIN PAAR TABLETTEN EMPFEHLEN  

Ne ist ja noch nicht viel gemacht , das bissel budeln und die Pflöcke reinhauen ................

Ich muss ja immer Pause machen und ein Mittagschläfchen von paar Stunden machen , vielleicht bin ich deswegen so langsam, ähh schnell 

Ausgeruht muss ich mich dann beeilen, sonst wird das nichts mit dem Fertig werden

Ich schaff nur 2 Stunden am Tag dann bin ich fertig und muss schlafen und ich hab ja schon 3 Tage geschafft

Nächste Woche muss alles fertig sein , das die Folie rein kann, so ist wenigstens der Wunsch



Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

so ein paar Pflöcke sind für morgen  auch schon angespitzt , hoffentlich wird es nicht so warm morgen ,da geht man ja ein , ich bin das einfach nimmer gewohnt.

aber schön Wetter kann erst mal bleiben 

 

die Vampirjagd kann beginnen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2015)

Oh meine Regierung hat gefragt was ich da mache 

  Hab ich doch glatt vergessen was zu sagen 

 Naja, ich frag ja auch nicht ob ich Rasen mähen darf

Aber weil ich so lieb bin  hat  sie abgenickt 

Danke mein Schatz  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2015)

böser Bub


----------



## HHoheluft (22. Apr. 2015)

Moin !

So richtig trittfest wird dein Teichrand dann aber später nicht sein, oder hab ich das System noch nicht richtig verstanden ?

Was passiert wenn man später dort auf den Ring tritt wo nicht gerade ein Pflock druntersitzt ?

Gruß von Björn,
der auch bald ´nen größeren Teich bauen will


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Björn 

Ich mit meinem Fliegengewicht ,würde mich nicht mal auf den Pflock stellen.

Normal wird jetzt Sand untergeworfen und einigermaßen verdichtet , man kann auch eine dünne Wand unter den PE-Rohrring bauen , zB. mit Gehwegplatten oder  mit Betonestrich  unterfüttern

Ich versuch es mal mit Sand , muss aber erst noch welchen besorgen

Ich selbst hab so ja auch noch nicht gebaut , aber es sieht nicht nur relativ einfach aus , es ist es auch, 

bis jetzt .................

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2015)

Hab mir gerade in der Bucht , drei Findlinge gesichert ,gegen 18 Uhr werden sie abgeholt ,Freu mich schon.

Jetzt gehts erst mal zum Arzt ,ich brauch neue Drogen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2015)

Findlinge sind auf dem Hänger , der Kettenzug hatte richtig was zu tun, der grösste hat bestimmt 300 Kilo , was ein Akt 

Jetzt müssen sie nur in den Garten mmmmh , das wird noch was geben 

Die Pflöcke sind alle drin und das PE Rohr verlegt , Morgen gibt es Fotos

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2015)

Hi Patrick,

frag doch mal den Scotty ob er dir die Steine mal schnell in den garten beamt. 

Mach langsam, du wirst zum TT noch gebraucht


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Patrick,
das sieht ja klasse aus ! Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht. Mit der Stabilität hätte ich in Deinem Fall keine Probleme, schließlich müssen die Pflöcke nur den Unterschied Erde zu Waser aushalten. Da üblicherweise nur selten jemand von der "Gartenseite" am Teichrand steht, hast Du da eine gute Lösung. Der "Teichbaustandard" sieht keine Randbefestigung vor (wobei die Steigung im Teichprofil entscheidet, ob da Unterstützung nötig ist).


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2015)

Sorry das Läppi wollte nicht mehr, aber nun hier die Bilder vom Rohr

  
  
Heute mache ich PAUSE , ich muss mich ja schliesslich auch mal schonen , ich such mal derzeit nach Vlies und Folie und geniesse die Sonne (vielleicht)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2015)

Hab hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Findlingsbergung....................

  
  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2015)

Mhhhhhh ich hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht wo ich die Steinchen hinsetze (wenn einer eine bessere Idee hat als her damit, ähmm mein Teich ,meine Steine )
  
an den Sichtachen kommt einmal der "Eingang" und der Sitzplatz hin ,event. ein kleiner Steg
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

Naja ...Kleiner ? Habsch nisch jesehen aber trotzdem ,
Wird der zentrale Stein, zwischen den Sichtachsen , ein Wasserspiel oder so dann kannste den da lassen !
Sollten das Stilelemente sein würd ich sie eher hinten links zusammen machen ! Also kein Haufen mein Ick ! Nur eben zusammen zwischen den Pflanzen , da du rechts ja die TrockenMauer hast !
Mach dir aber Gedanken wie du sie auf die Folie über den "Schlauchrand" bekommst ! Da muss dann was zum Schutz drunter ! Zum Heben sehen die nicht aus ! Ich musste sie von der anderen Teichseite in den Teich bringen und dann irgendwie auf die Stufe ! War lustig , da ich schon Wasser drin hatte und alles ein kleinwenig glitschig war !


----------



## Lyliana (23. Apr. 2015)

Mittig? Können die Tierchen sich zum Sonnen zurückziehen. Sie fühlen sich sicher und du kannst sie beobachten. 

Mussts halt mit der Höhe anpassen.
Sonst is es eine Tauchinsel.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Können die Tierchen sich zum Sonnen zurückziehen.


Äæhm ?
Die meisten von den Tierchen wird es zu "offen" sein ! Präsentierteller 
Seine Krebse wird es total egal sein ! Er könnte natürlich ein Sichtfenster einbauen ! Scheint damit aber über das Ziel geschossen zu sein !
Ne __ Ringelnatter würde sich trauen , fragt sich nur ob sie sich einfindet ?
Achso , das Obstierchen könnte es nutzen !


----------



## Lyliana (23. Apr. 2015)

Ja mein Gott Patrick, dann mach nicht so Schissertierchen in dein Teich


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

Ist denn jetzt Schildi , 
also YellowSubmarine ,obdachlos ? Der war es auch total egal und würde den Stein lieben !


----------



## Lyliana (23. Apr. 2015)

Ja die würde den Stein lieben 
Sitz im Moment jeden Tag auf dem Teichrand und lässt unseren Hund schnüffeln. 
Wird auch sehr zu zutraulich. 
Wenn sie keiner vermisst, kann ich die ja bestimmt mit nehmen oder?


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> dann mach nicht so Schissertierchen in dein Teich



Ich mache nur die Krebse rein und die kneifen dir in den Allerwertesten , also nix mit Schissertierchen

Ich habe heute nur geplant und bin alles im Kopf durch gegangen , wenn es so wird , wird es schön

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2015)

5 Gärten weiter steht ein Bagger ich weis nur noch nicht wem der gehört , wenn ich weiterhin keinen antreffe, dann miete ich mir einen Mini Bagger , ich muss eh noch ein paar Wurzeln ausbaggern und die Türpfosten setzen, damit kann ich auch die Steine ins Wasser setzen

Mir macht das Wetter mehr sorgen , bei Regen kannst du in der Grube kaum einen Schritt machen, ich hab noch eine ältere Teichfolie rumliegen die werde ich dann auslegen

Die Steine sollen den Flachwasser und den Tief Bereich optisch von einander trennen , dahinter will ich die grösseren Pflanzen einsetzen ,__ Rohrkolben und Schwertlilieund Riesen __ Pfeilkraut. Vor den Steinen werden die Pflanzen die ich im Hof habe eingesetzt,
Wolfstrapp , __ Blutweiderich, Breiteblättriges Pfeilkraut ,__ Bachbunge,Zungenhahnenfuss, Tannenwedel, __ Papageienfeder,Gelbe Gaucklerblume, Binse, __ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss , Wasserlinse,Wasser Minze und noch ein paar die ich nicht kenne , Ahh und natürlich die Gaumensegelpflanze

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 
Heute war Buddeltag.......

  
Trotz schweren Boden ,musste es weiter gehen , der Boden klebte am Spaten
  
doch das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen 
  
Ich hab mal angefangen grob vorzuformen 

  
Hier sieht man noch die Stümpfe die raus müssen..........

  
so Feierabend für heute ...............................

  

Gruss Patrick (hab ich mir verdient)


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Patrick
Wenn ich das richtig  auf den Bildern sehe , ist dein Boden feucht !? Wenn es so klebt , war bei mir auch so , kannste damit gut modelieren ! Ich hab es mit Zement abgepudert und so einen richtigen Panzer bekommen !
Achso , Habsch verjessen ist super um dein Rohr zu unterfüttern ! 
Und ja , hast'e dir verdient !


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ich hab es mit Zement abgepudert



Mmmh Zement hab ich auch noch hier rumliegen ,wäre ein Versuch wert aber erst mal muss ich den Teichrand mit einem Stamper verdichten , aber für unter den Teich, mal sehen .

Hätte ja interesse, den Teich  wie mitch zB.  , mit Vlies auszulegen, zu verputzen und mit Kiessand zu bewerfen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Patrick,
habe Dein Projekt ja erst durch Deinen heutigen Hinweis entdeckt.

Nun habe ich alles nachgelesen und muss sagen, ich bin beeindruckt.
Ich werde mit Spannung, den weiteren Fortgang verfolgen.

Wünsche dir weiterhin so viel Kraft und Energie
sowie gutes Vorankommen.
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hätte ja interesse, den Teich wie mitch zB. , mit Vlies auszulegen, zu verputzen und mit Kiessand zu bewerfen


Na Ick denke die Sache mit Zement im Wasser haste schon gehört . Es geht , nur sollte man auf den Phosphatwert achten und Trasszement ist nicht gerade billig ! 
Die andere Sache ist noch , da gibt man sich Mühe und steckt Geld rein und ruckzuck hat's die Natur ( Algen  ) übernommen !
Für den Rand  ist es  bestimmt nicht schlecht , da kann man es aber auch leichter säubern !


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Andre

was ist schon billig , im Teichbau ......

Ich denke drei - vier Sack Trasszement werden mich nicht umbringen , eine dünne Schicht auftragen , austrocknen lassen , und zweimal spülen, die Tiefzone wird eh mit Basalt ausgebau damit die Krebse genug Höhlen zu verfügung haben , ich will ja das sie bleiben 

Ich werde auch im Teich mit der Trockenmauer beginnen und dann hinten rechts über den Teichrand bauen und nach vorne auslaufen lassen.
Aber erstmal werde ich die Teichfolie bestellen, 1mm pvc, was meint ihr reicht ein 300er Vlies ?


Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Bin heute auch hier gelandet, seeehhr interessant das Ganze . 
Sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. 
Neugierig wie ich bin, werde ich Deine Fleißarbeit auch weiter beobachten


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Zwischen Frage wenn ich darf.
Zum Vlies. 
Wir haben für unseren Bachlauf diese Umzugsteppiche/Decke genommen, mit war der dünne Vlies den ich bekommen hätte zu unsicher, und diese Decke war wesentlich dicker und dann auch günstiger. 

War das grundlegend falsch? 

Patrick bau mal schneller, ich bin so ungeduldig ....


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Patrick bau mal schneller, ich bin so ungeduldig ..



Kannst ja vorbei kommen und helfen 

Ich denke wenn des Vlies ins Erdreich soll ist Malervlies, oder eine Umzugsdecken ,weniger geeignet da sie nicht verrottungsfest sind
und mit der Zeit vergammeln.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Wir haben für unseren Bachlauf diese Umzugsteppiche/Decke genommen,



Mandy, unter meinem Teich liegen 40 m² Teppichboden als Schutz, mußte sowieso raus, und dicker und praktischer geht ja nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Morsche


Patrick K schrieb:


> was meint ihr reicht ein 300er Vlies ?


Das ist der "Vorteil" von deinem Boden , da bewegt sich unter dem Teich fast nichts mehr !
Der wird sich durch dem Wassergewicht super verdichten ! Ein dickeres Vlies , würd Ick sagen ,
benötigst du nur wenn da viele Steine wären . Über die Wurzeln brauchst du dir weniger Sorgen machen


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Teppichboden ist ja auch gut. Ja dicker geht nun wirklich nimma.

Ich hoffe Patrick das ich ab nächste Woche in Arbeit versinken darf, mit Gartenumzug. Falls nicht komm ich mal rüber zu dir.
Aber ich brauch ne kleine Schaufel


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Also Ick hatte hier bestimmt 300m² vom Malervlies rum liegen , hätte es also xxfach drunter machen können !
Hab mich aber für richtiges Teichvlies entschieden ! Wenn ich das vergleichen würde würd nix !
Das Malervlies kann man aufdröseln ! Geht beim TV überhaupt nicht ! Es ist schon eine richtige Qual es zurecht zu schneiden !


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Aber ich brauch ne kleine Schaufel


Vielleicht hat er ja Buddelzeug noch rumliegen 
Duck und wech !


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich hab noch ein paar kleine Schippen im Sandkasten, wenn nicht hab ich noch ettliche Kellen und Reibscheiben........

Kannst aber gerne mal kommen , bin fast jeden Tag im Garten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich hoff ja ich kanns abbauen, dann verrottet es nicht.
Es liegt auch net  auf Erde, wir haben den Bachlauf modelliert, dann Gartenbauzement drüber, dann die Decke und nu erst die Folie.

Gut kommt auf den Zettel “was macht Mandy anderst“


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich hab ja im Koipool auch Malervlies genommen ,aber ich hab ja auch eine Beton Bodenplatte und mit Ytong gemauert ,also eigentlich keinerlei Untergrundbewegung , keine Wurzeln oder Steine.

Ich würde kein Teppich unter den Teich legen ,(auch wenn es funnzt)  hast du mal Teppich aus der Erde gezogen , ich schon, sieht echt bescheiden aus.

Ich werde 300er Vlies bestellen ,  ich denke das reicht ( hoffe ich mal ).
vielleicht setz ich noch Grundmauerschutz unter den Basalt mal sehen , welches Vlies reicht den zum Verputzen ,reicht da ein 15o gr. Unkrautvlies ?

Reichen 2-3mm Trass-Putz ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> reicht da ein 15o gr. Unkrautvlies ?


 ab 100g m² aufwärts würd ich nehmen, den Zement dünn anrühren, das Vlies in den Zement tunken + vollsaugen lassen, ausbringen + modellieren + mit Sand bewerfen ==> fertisch. An kritischen/empfindlichen Stellen auch mal mehrere Lagen Vlies nehmen


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> An kritischen/empfindlichen Stellen auch mal mehrere Lagen Vlies nehmen



Ich dachte event. an diesen Stellen Putznetz unter zuziehen ist ja dann extrem Stabil

Danke für den Rat , mit dem eintauchen , machen die beim Eingipsen von Gliedmaßen ja auch 

ab 100 gr. hört sich gut an (ist günstiger)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Dann hätte ich mal ne Frage ,
Von welchen Unkrautvlies redet denn ihr ? Ich kenn 2 Sachen die da geführt werden . Einmal ein aus Plastik  
 ( Propylen ) bestehendes Gewebe und dann etwas was eher ein Stoffgewebe ist !
Es gillt es ja zu tränken !? Geht das denn bei dem PlastikGewebe ?


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

So Schutzvlies , Teichfolie und Verputzvlies sind bestellt , mitte der Woche sollte es ankommen , dann wäre ja am nächsten Samstag alles eingebaut und verputzt .

Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert, naja muss nur noch das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielen ...........

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Es gillt es ja zu tränken !? Geht das denn bei dem PlastikGewebe ?



Das Plastikgewebe wird ummantelt und das andere wird umgossen bzw, getränkt


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> machen die beim Eingipsen von Gliedmaßen ja auch



so in etwa macht man(n) das, ich hab damals das Vlies in dem Zementeimer mal mit dem Quirl umgerührt, dann war es getränkt / ummantelt, besser als mit der Hand im Zement rumpanschen

mein Vlies war damals aus dem Aldi, aber das * defekter Link entfernt *

schaut genauso aus


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich hab dieses gekauft
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-MULTI-Un...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item33a0eba89c

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Ah , ok dann doch eher das aus Stoff !
Da Patrick ja auch von dem Verputzgitter schrieb , hab ich teilweise oder eigentlich ja komplett unter der Folie eingesetzt , dachte ich man kann mit dem Anderen 2 Schritte aufeinmal machen


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Ihr kennt ja meine doofen Fragen bereits, deshalb hier mal wieder eine.

Du buddelst das Loch, legst Vlies aus, dann die Folie und dann machst des Zementgemisch?
Oder kommt das auf die Erde, dann dass Vlies dann die Folie?

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, sorry. Aber zu neugierig deshalb muss ich des wissen


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Ob wir dir das Jetzt Schon ?!  Sagen dürfen ?


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich bin auch ganz lieb


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Ok , ok !
Lass dich nicht verwirren ! Patrick möchte die Folie " verschönern" !


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Also oben drauf dass man das  schwarz nicht sieht. 
Okay des hab ich kapiert.


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Apr. 2015)

Schau mal hier ! 
Oder bei mitch , der hat's auch gemacht !


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2015)

so in etwa ist der Aufbau, nur das anstatt Rasenteppich Unkrautschutzvlies hinkommt


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Patrick möchte die Folie " verschönern" !



Es ist ja nicht nur wegen dem verschönern, klar Falten verschwinden unter dem Vlies, es ist ja auch zum Schutz der Folie , zB. keine UV Strahlen , keine Hundekrallen die Löcher in die Folie drücken  und man muss nicht immer das Substrat auf der Folie verteilen das dieser Schutz gegeben ist.
Auch der Teichboden sieht natürlicher aus, mal sehen ob ich das auch so hinbekomme nicht das der Teich dann aussieht wie ein Plattenbau

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Also mein momentaner Betonrand finde ich nicht gerade ansprechend. Aber du wirfst ja noch sand und so drauf habt ihr gesagt.

Ich bin gespannt. !!! Und werd's mir demnächst anschauen .....  ..... hast jetzt von.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Wie gesagt ,wenn alles klappt ist ab mitte nächster Woche, Vlies und Folie da , bis nächsten Samstag ist sie drin und dann gehts ans verputzen.
Drei Wochen sind ja auch schon eine lange Bauzeit, für so ein bissel Teich  Gell, Michael H.

Ich musste ja mehrere Tage aussetzen und schlafen , jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen  bis die Folie drin ist dann kannst du gerne kommen und mich besuchen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (26. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Drei Wochen sind ja auch schon eine lange Bauzeit, für so ein bissel Teich  Gell, Michael H.


Hallo
tja ich hab halt mit Genuss Gebuddel't .

Wenn ich Fit bin komm ich am Samstag mal Vorbei ( zum Guggen ) ......


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

Kannst du gerne machen, im HGT Treffen Fred, siehst du ja wo du hin musst

Gruss Patrick


----------



## HHoheluft (27. Apr. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> so in etwa ist der Aufbau, nur das anstatt Rasenteppich Unkrautschutzvlies hinkommt




Moin Mitch,

hast du das Vlies im ganzen Teich ( also auch auf dem Grund ausgelegt ) oder nur ringsrum im Randbereich ?

Gruss,
Björn


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Björn,

das Vlies unter der Folie ist im ganzen Teich verlegt.
das Vlies über der Folie ist auch im ganzen Teich verlegt, am Rand hab ich meist Rasenteppichstreifen genommen da ich noch was über hatte, ist auch etwas stabiler (Hundekrallen & Co)


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2015)

Nachricht vom Verkäufer

                     Ihre Folie wird heute Nachmittag/Abend dem Versender übergeben

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (27. Apr. 2015)

Dann kann ich ja bald vorbei kommen


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mandy

Komm doch auch am Samstag , Michael H. kommt auch , Ich denke so um 11 bin ich im Garten,
wenn es nicht gerade schifft wie Wutz

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2015)

Vlies und Unkrautvlies ist da ,Folie kommt erst morgen mit der Spedition .......................

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Morgen wollte ich Vlies einlegen , Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr und jetzt muss ich auf die Spedition warten , hoffentlich kommen die um 9 und nicht erst um 17 Uhr
Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (28. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Vlies und Unkrautvlies ist da , .......................
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> ...



Na Patrick, wenn das Vlies bereits da ist, dann kannst du es doch auch schon einlegenoder?
Oder was verstehe ich da falsch?
Die Folie kommt ja darüber... 
So bleibt Dir ein wenig Verschnaufpause...
Grüße Bine


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Bine,

ganz einfach: Garten ≠ Wohnung


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2015)

Bine ,ich , wenn es heute Nacht noch regnet und ich morgen auf dem nassen Vlies rum rutsche um die Folie zu verlegen.

lass mal gut sein , morgen soll es gutes Wetter geben und ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf das so um 10 der Fahrer klingelt 

Ich hab ja auch noch anderes zu Werkeln , ich hab zwei Doppel T Träger geschenkt bekommen und Schaniere angeschweisst und die Schienen

gestrichen ist für einTor zum Einfahren in den Garten.


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Super da können wir ja bald An-Baden ....


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Super da können wir ja bald An-Baden ....



 Da muß er aber schnell noch um 20m² erweitern, damit alle beim TT rein passen.



LG René


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2015)

Stell dir mal vor , da fragte mich heute einer ob ich weis wer die Basalt Steine haben möchte, die müssten weg

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2015)

Michael und Mandy, nehmen mir ein paar Teilnehmer ab


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Geil Sache , hab mit solchen Steinen erst meinen Weg zum Filter gemacht . Ist ne Sau - Arbeit weil die ja Extrem Gleichmässig sind die Steine ....


Ach bevor ich es Vergesse , bräuchte noch so knapp 6 qm von den Steinen .....


----------



## Lyliana (28. Apr. 2015)

Ich nehm alles was keiner braucht xDDDD


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2015)

Wenn ich irgendwo bin ,wo es was gibt was ich brauche gibts eigentlich nichts mehr wo Übrig bleibt .....


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2015)

so geht es mir beim ESSEN, wenn es schmeckt bleibt nix über


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Patrick
Ist doch mal eine gute Sache gebrauchte Dinge einen neuen wert zu geben . Ganz TOLL 
ich selber habe auch mit gesammelten Gehweg Platten Steinen Eichenholzbalken Euro Paletten
einen Bachlauf und einen Filterteich gebaut.
Ich bin schon gespant wie es weiter geht .
gutes gelingen


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Juhu die Folie ist angekommen  

Ha ratet mal was ich jetzt mache ............Richtisch ich geh in den Garten , Freu mich 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (29. Apr. 2015)

Morsche 

Dann mal Ran ans Werk ...
Viel Spass ....


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Boar die ist ja richtig schwer , na da kann ja was geben 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
Als ich beschwingt das Vlies einlegen wollte , sah ich das ich ja noch die Baumstumpen ausgraben musste 

was solls , muss ja gemacht werden ,also Spaten schwingen, immerhin war ich dann schon auf Betriebstemperatur

Bäume sind raus....
 
Hier die Folie, Vlies und Vlies........
 
Vlies mal reingeworfen, und anschliessend mit dem Brenner verscheissen...........
 
Danach war die Folie dran, erst mal grob................
 
Höhlen bauen mit Basalt und  dann hier ziehn und da drücken .............  

Die  Falten , werden dann untergeputzt...........
 

jetzt kann, muss nicht , aber kann es ruhig regnen..........
 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (29. Apr. 2015)

Es wird regnen. Viel... sehr viel..... noch mehr..... 
Teich ferdsch.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Neee muss noch verputzt werden, ist aber nicht schlimm , da er danach noch mindestens 2x gespült werden muss. Ich hätte gerne weiter gemacht aber ich war zu kaputt.
Mal sehen wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird fang ich an mit verputzen und mit Substrat einsetzen , mmmh nur welches?

Kies ,Kiessand, Sand, Lava ,Split ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallöle Du !
Seh Ick dit richtig , du warst auch ein bisschen Grosszügig mit der Folie ? 
Dann kannste ja gleich noch ein Ufergraben rum machen , hast ja eh lange Weile ,
wenn Ick mir dit ankieke ! 
Aber mal wat anderes , Ick hab jetzt nochmal im Fred rum gescrollt , die Basaltkiesel 
sind aber nicht 6x6cm eher doch 15x20cm oder so !?
Ick hab da bei dich die gleichen Problemchen mit de Optik wie bei mich ! Ick find es
auf den Bildern irgendwie kleiner als natura ! 
Oder brauch Ick doch langsam nen Nasenfahrrad ???
Noch was , du brauchst jetzt noch keen Regen , dit einschlämmen wird schon so super


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2015)

Naja, kleen ist es schon ein bissel , oder?
Wenn wir drei Bärliner da zum TT drin liegen passt neben uns keiner mehr, oder?

Aber sonst,  besonders bei der Bauzeit. Geübt ist geübt 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Andre
Der Basalt ist sowohl als auch, 6x6 und 15 x20 cm und ja sieht auf den Bildern viel kleiner aus ,vor allem die Tiefe kommt gar nicht rüber, die Folie die zuviel ist ,ist für einen Ufergraben gedacht . Die speziellen Pflanzen die einen Ausbruchschutz brauchen setz ich in 90 L Eckigen Speisskübel 4 in einer Reihe....

Ah und ich bräuchte den Regen noch nicht aber er kommt ganz ohne mein zutun

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Renè
bei uns kommen die Berliner nicht in den Teich, bei uns kommen die Berliner in die Fritteuse

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2015)

Hi Patrick,



Patrick K schrieb:


> Kies ,Kiessand, Sand, Lava ,Split ???



nimm am besten nur Sand, dann lassen sich später starkwüchsige Pflanzen leichter entfernen - ich hatte am letzten WOE das Problem (in den neuen kommt dann auch nur Sand rein, nix Kies und so)


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Mitch

Bausand (Gelb) oder Quartzsand? (Weis)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Wieviel Liter sollen das Überhaupt werden ...?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Michael 

grob gerechnet sind es ca. 7000  Liter + -

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2015)

ich würde einfachen Bausand nehmen, der hat ja meistens auch etwas einen Lehmanteil, dauert aber ein paar Tage länger bis das Wasser nach dem Füllen wieder klar wird.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

mmmh ich nehme wohl den Quartzsand oder ich werde den Sand mischen , alleine wegen der Optik. Das Verputzte wird ja mehr oder weniger grau und gelber Sand wirkt dann etwas fehl am Platz.

In den Ufergraben werde ich Blumenerde einfüllen ,oder gibt es da Einwende ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2015)

Bei uns in der Ecke gibt es u.a. Wesersand. Ein 0-2 Material aus den Anschwemmbereichen des Waserursprungstal. Finde ich Passend das das wieder ins Wasser kommt


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2015)

Naja Weser ist schon ein paar KM weg ,aber der Rhein liegt ja quasi vor der Haustür 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Tja bin Heute morgen mal Vorbei gefahrn an der Baustelle . Dachte Patrick wird was Arbeiten , hmmmm falsch gedacht . Der war nur im Teich gehockt und hat mit Matsch gespielt ......


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2015)

Immer schön Matschepampe,  das Wetter hat gehalten , kammen zwar, zwei ,drei Tropfen aber nicht viel, egal, ich bin soweit 
Ich versuch mal ein Bild hochzuladen
 
Gruss  Patrick


----------



## HHoheluft (30. Apr. 2015)

Wie tief sind denn deine 3 Zonen jeweils ?

Gruss,
Björn


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Björn

Die Flachwasserzone 10-15 cm 
Die Mittlere Zone         25-30cm
Die Tiefzone                 85-90 cm

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2015)

Ein Sack Trass-Zement a 40 Liter -25 Kg reichten für ca. 8 m² 
  

Für den ganzen Teich reichten 2 1/2 Sack ca.100L ,ich werde mit den restlichen 20 L nachbessern wenn die Matschepampe getrocknet ist.

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (30. Apr. 2015)

Hi Patrick,

saubere Sache, der Antifaltenzement macht sich gut, hast du auch abgesandet ?


----------



## krallowa (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
sieht gut aus aber ist das nicht zu dünn?
Wenn du jetzt Wasser einlässt und die Folie sich zieht, reißt dann nicht der Beton?


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2015)

was soll passieren wenn der Trass-Zement reisst? Dann hab ich ein Vlies unter dem Riss und in sechs Monaten sieht man unter dem Algentepich nichts mehr von dem Riss.....

Wenn die Schicht ausgehärtet ist mache ich noch eine dünne drauf und Sande diese ein 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (30. Apr. 2015)

Ok, also nur zur Optik der Beton, kein mechanischer Schutz der Folie.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2015)

Unter dem Trass- Zement ist doch ein Vlies zum Schutz der Folie und als Haftbrücke 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Feiertag , Juhu und ich kann mal ganz entspannt dem Regen zuschauen ,der für mich das spülen des Trass -Zement übernimmt.

Was soll ich sagen , zum Glück ist Feiertag und ich darf nix schaffen , meine Oberschenkel schmerzen ,meine Waden und meine Füße erst. Ich bin einfach nicht mehr belastbar. Morgen ist ausbessern, spülen und auspumpen angesagt und Teich giessen ist ja nicht so anstengend

Ich wünsche ALLEN noch einen schönen Feiertag 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

Wie schon berichtet will ich noch einen Ufergraben errichten , wie ist eure Erfahrung , mit Breite , Tiefe,Substrat, ich würde ja gerne Blumenerde/ Sand mix nehmen , zuviel Nährstoffe ?

Denn Ufergraben möchte ich mit __ Rohrkolben und __ Schwertlilien bestücken (gibt es noch andere Vorschläge)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

So Morgen geht es weiter , Teich spülen und abpumpen , vorallem Türpfosten setzen (ist mir gerade eingefallen), damit die Steine (Findlinge)  an den Teich gerollt werden können , hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit , was man nicht alles macht für seine Gäste

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Wie schon berichtet will ich noch einen Ufergraben errichten , wie ist eure Erfahrung , mit Breite , Tiefe,Substrat, ich würde ja gerne Blumenerde/ Sand mix nehmen , zuviel Nährstoffe ?



Nochmal zurück zum Ufergraben,Breite wird ca. 60cm ,wie Tief soll ich den Ufergraben machen ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick,



Patrick K schrieb:


> wie Tief soll ich den Ufergraben machen



mindestens eine Bratwurstlänge.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Thüringer, Pfälzer oder Nürnberger Bratwurst ?


----------



## Cayl (1. Mai 2015)

Kann bitte jemand in meinen Thread schauen(Fische allgemein)...brauche dringend Hilfe.
Sorry für OT!

LG
Cayl


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Thüringer, Pfälzer oder Nürnberger Bratwurst ?



http://tourismus.landkreis-kulmbach.de/genuss/kulmbacher-bratwuerste/


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

ich schätze mal gute 25cm, gut da du der einzige bist der sich dazu geäussert hat , werde ich den Ufergraben 30cm Tief machen .Ich hoffe das passt.

Danke Mitch 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2015)

....Kommt wohl drauf an welche Pflanzen da rein solle.....denke 30 cm werden passend sein.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Gute Frage ich dachte an was dichtes und hohes , __ Rohrkolben, __ Schwertlilie 

Was kommt noch in Frage ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2015)

Sollten bei 30cm funktionierten.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2015)

Mir wäre wohler wenn in richtung Häuser eine "Schallschutzwand"aus Pflanzen entsteht was wird noch so um 1-2 Meter hoch und wächst ziehmlich dicht?  Bambus?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2015)

Bambus auf keinen Fall. Das Zeug hat ziemlich harte Rizome. Würde Miscantus vorschlagen.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Patrick,
nimm' __ Schilf und auch __ Rohrkolben lieber 'raus, oder gib' denen eigene feste Becken. So richtig überzeugen konnten mich die Beiträge zum Folienlöchern beim Schilf nicht (bei Karsten war es eine 0,5er PVC-Billigfolie, was ich nachvollziehen kann - die hab' ich für's Moorbeet gekauft, und die macht schon als Neuware keinen guten Eindruck).
Ich denke eher an die Arbeit, diese Pflanzen im Pflanzengraben zu halten. Es gibt "__ Rohrglanzgras" - das ist nicht viel kleiner als Schilf, und auch noch sehr ausbreitungsfreudig. ich habe bei mir ein paar Simsen (Schoenoplectus), die auch sehr groß werden. Auch viele __ Seggen (u. a. die Schlanksegge Carex acuta aus dem Baumarkt) werden hoch, und wachsen recht dicht. Bei mir wächst gerade eine zweite Pflanze aus dem Teich... .
Allen diesen Pflanzen (inklusive Chinaschilf - Miscanthus, das erhöht stehen sollte, oder nicht mehr im Teich) ist gemeinsam, dass sie erst im Sommer eine ansprechende Höhe erreichen. Ich würde Dir eher empfehlen, den Platz hinter dem Ufergraben mit Rankpflanzen oder anderen Pflanzen zu begrünen, die im Frühjahr austreiben. So grün wie es auf Deinen Bildern um den Teich aussieht, scheint das von vornherein auch kein Problem zu sein... .


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

Bambus käme in die Speisskübel und Miscantus schein das zu sein , was sie hier in der Gegend anbauen, __ Schilf wollte ich keins benutzen und bei dem __ Rohrkolben hätte ich zusätzlich Unkrautvlies in die Folie gelegt , aber ich bin auch bereit was anderes zu pflanzen , wenns gefällt.

Ich mach mal aktuelle Bilder vom ganzen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2015)

von dem Miscanthus gibt es viele unterschiedliche Sorten. Auch in unterschiedlichen Höhen. Die kann man den Winter über stehen lassen hinter dem Teich und wenn man die im Frühjahr dann schneidet ist die ursprüngliche Höhe schnell wieder erreicht.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

Hört sich gut an , bei uns wird das alle paar km angepflanzt


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

scheint ja garnicht mal so einfach zu sein ,mit dem anpflanzen
* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

so die Pfosten stehen und sind einbetoniert
  

Ich hoffe 4 Meter reichen zum reinfahren

der Teich wurde mal richtig durchgespült und mit einem Besen mehrfach abgekehrt 

  

Nun die Bilder vom drumherum.........

rechts vom __ Flieder der Teich und noch drei Meter bis zum Zaun ,für eine geplante Durchfahrt.....

  
links vom Flieder , Tims Gehege..............
  

Teich von der Strasse aus..........

  


Einmal Querrüber ................

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## blackbird (2. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick, 
ein "Gefällt mir" mit einem Augenzwinkern dafür.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## HHoheluft (2. Mai 2015)

Es gibt Rhizombildende und Horstbildende Bambusse. Beim Horstbildenden (z.B. Jadebambus, Fargesia Jiuzhaigou) brauchst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

Aha allso nicht alle sind Folien Killer , mein Bruder hat auch Bambus ist aber mehr wie __ Schilf von den Blättern her ,ich mache mal Bilder vielleicht kann den jemand bestimmen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

Ist nicht gerade günstig das Jade Teil 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (2. Mai 2015)

Haselnuss. Will mein Mann auch haben


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

Kann er ausgraben wenn ihr kommt , der Strauch kommt entweder weg oder wird anständig gestutzt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (2. Mai 2015)

Brauchts än Hänger für oder passt der sogar in den Kombi?


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2015)

Da braucht man eher einen LKW , aber er kann sich was abzwacken für den Kombi


----------



## Lyliana (2. Mai 2015)

Ich sags ihm mal 

Und schmeiß schon mal Schaufel und Axt ins Auto


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo 
Wie würdet ihr die Pflanzen setzen und warum, würdet ihr die dahin setzen, hier die Pflanzzonen 1 bis 6 und die zu verfügung stehenden Pflanzen 

Wolfstrapp , __ Blutweiderich, Breiteblättriges __ Pfeilkraut ,__ Bachbunge,Zungenhahnenfuss, Tannenwedel, __ Papageienfeder,Gelbe Gaucklerblume, Binse, __ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss , Wasserlinse,Wasser Minze, Flatterbinse, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Fieberklee, __ Molchschwanz,Riesen __ Hechtkraut, __ Zwergrohrkolben ,__ Brunnenkresse,Seerose (Clyde Ikins), __ Wasserpest, Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben und __ Schwertlilie

ich würde gerne so pflanzen ....

Zone 1 
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Breitblättriges Pfeilkraut, Bachbunge,Zungenhahnenfuss, __ Wasserminze,Fieberklee, Molchschwanz

Zone 2
Wolfstrapp, Blutweiderich, Wasserminze, Gelbe Gaucklerblume, Brunnenkresse, Blutweiderich

Zone3
Schmalblättriger Rohrkolben , Schwertlilie

Zone 4

Rohrkolben , Schwertlilie, Riesen Hechtkraut

Zone 5 
Gelbe Gaucklerblume, Wolfstrapp,Wasserminze,Zwergrohrkolben, Blutweiderich

Zone 6

Seerose, Tannenwedel, Papageienfeder Hornkraut , Wasserpest , Froschbiss, Wasserlinse

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick,

guter Plan für den Start, aber in 2-3 Jahren ist sowieso alles dort wo es ihm gefällt oder auch nimmer da.

mach es erstmal so


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch 

So wird es wahrscheinlich sein ,mir ist nur wichtig das ich auf meinen Bänckchen sitzend auch noch was vom Teich sehe

Pflanzzone 3 und 4 werde ich noch ummauern und "umvliesen" ,sowie eine Abrutschsicherung in Pflanzzone 6

Als ich den Boden abkehrte lief ich auf dem Trass-Zement und ich muss sagen es hat zwar gegnirscht aber es war von Rissen nichts zu sehen. Nur mal so ,ich würde , fürs nächste mal , für Flächen die etwas verwinkelt sind ,oder Steilwände ,50gr. Vlies verwenden, wenn nötig dann halt doppelt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2015)

Hat noch jemand "GROSSE" Pflanzen für mich , __ Rohrkolben , __ Lilien ,oder Segge ,nehme auch kleinere __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Froschlöffel oder ähnliches  ( Bitte nur aus Teichen ohne Amerikanischen Krebs Besatz)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2015)

Na da war was los heute Morgen......................................

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaAtKkU-YLQM29ixSqdFOKg

Hey der Schnauft ja wie ein Walross,aber so ist das halt mit der Schnupfnase................

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2015)

Heute hab ich mal ein bissel auf die Bremse gedrückt ,muss ja nicht immer Hüh sein.Hab ganz gemütlich zwei Torflügel gebastelt

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Hab mal die Steinchen in den Teich geworfen und einwenig geordnet . Die Steine leg ich noch in Mörtel das sie nicht weggedrückt werden ........
 

mit den kleinen Steinen hab ich kleine Höhlen gebaut.................

  
  
In der mitte hab ich einen Sandabrutschdamm  gesetzt
  
wie gesagt , das ganze wird noch eingemörtelt und hinter den Steinen werde ich noch ein Vlies einzementieren , damit nichts verrutscht und die Krebshöhlen zur Pflanzseite geschlossen sind .....

Jetzt mach ich erstmal Siesta

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

Patrick, was DU hier so "aus dem Boden stampfst" ist der absolute Hammer 

...nur so als Gedanke: bei dem Tempo wirst Du ja bald fertig sein und dann
sicher vor Langeweile umkommen......

....Du könntest dann mal eine Woche zu Besuch kommen und mir hier auch so einen tollen Teich zaubern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Hahahahaahahahahaha mal sehen , aber hier ist noch genug zu tun. 
Ich kann ja nur ca. 2Stunden, dann muss ich schlafen, sonst wäre ich schon lange fertig und wirklich KRAFT ,
hab ich auch nimmer (aber tolle Ideen ..............glaub ich)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> (aber tolle Ideen ..............glaub ich)



...und ich kann Dir hier Platz ohne Ende zum Ausleben Deiner Ideen bieten


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Alles in Trass -Mörtel gelegt und Nass abgefegt , morgen wird ein Vlies hinter die Steine gelegt dann nur noch Sand rein , ahhhja und Wasser natürlich und unmengen an Pflanzen, mmmh also das was da ist ........

         oh die Findlinge hatte ich ganz verdrängt.................        

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Danke Zacky ,heute angekommen ,sitzen im Wasser und freuen sich auf den Teich

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Was meint ihr reicht 1m³ Sand oder sol ich 1,5 m³ holen?
Soll ich einen Speisskübel voll Rheinkies 08/16 in die Tiefzone schütten ,das die Krebse ein bissel graben können?
Reicht 08/16 oder soll ich grösser nehmen?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (8. Mai 2015)

Wieviel du wirklich brauchst und was super gut ist, .... keine ahnung.

Aber Sand verteilt sich ungemein.... da brauchst du echt gefühlte Mengen sobald der mit Wasser in Berührung kommt. Da bin selbst ich schon erschrocken ...

Persönlich mag ich eh lieber Kies. Und ich glaub die Tierchen im Wasser haben damit auch mehr ihren Spass als mit Sand. .... Glaub ich. ....

Aber was ich Glaube und denke  ... ist nicht immer ideal 




P.S. Ich hab dich nicht vergessen


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mandy

falls ihr morgen kommen solltet, ich bin nur von ca. 10 Uhr  bis ca. 13 Uhr da.
Kies hat mir jemand gesagt bleibt zu sehr in den Wurzeln der Pflanzen hängen ,wenn man mal welche  entfernen muss.
Mir geht es vorerst mal nur um den Kies für die Krebse , den Rheinsand (ich hole mir 1,5m³) bekomme ich schon unter falls es zuviel sein sollte.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (8. Mai 2015)

Ja den bekommst du unter ich meinte ja auch die Massen an Sand verpuffen wie nichts in den weiten der Teiche 

Morgen kann ich nicht ... ich bin die ganze Woche schon am Rennen und morgen auch. 
Ich hoffe auf nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube deine Krebshöhlen sind zu groß.
Als Sand würde ich einen Rheinsand 0-2 oder 0-8 nehmen, wenn dir der Nullanteil nicht gefällt...wobei der bei einem Flussand nicht groß sein dürfte, würde ich auf 2-8 gehen.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2015)

Ich denke eher zu klein..........


> Der __ Edelkrebs kann bis zu 20 cm (von Kopf- bis Schwanzspitze) groß werden und ein Gewicht von bis zu 350 g erreichen. Am Kopf sitzen zwei Fühlerpaare, wovon eines etwa 1/3 der Länge des Körpers hat.


Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich denke eher zu klein..........
> 
> Quelle Wikipedia


Der bezieht aber Spaltren welche er mit seinem Scherern gegen anderen Krebse oder Fische verteidigen kann. Also eher schmalle, 1-3 cm hohe Eingänge. Unterschiedliche, damit auch junge Krebse ein Schneckenhaus finden.
Für grössere Krebse könnten Dachpfannen ideal sein, welche auf Sand  liegen. Da können die drunter bauen (Sand, raus buddeln) und den Eingang auf die benötigte Größe verschleißen.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also eher schmalle, 1-3 cm hohe Eingänge. Unterschiedliche, damit auch junge Krebse ein Schneckenhaus finden.



Hallo Totto
Ich werde dies bis zum Bauende berücksitigen, Ich weis noch nicht wie genau, aber es ist in Arbeit

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

Da ich noch einige dieser Steine hab,werde ich die passend für die grossen Höhlen zuschneiden und einspeissen.

  

Auch die Betonsteine(davon hab ich auch genug) werde ich halbieren und in den Sand/Kies vom Teich setzen 

  

Ich hoffe daraus kann ich noch ettliche passende Höhlen bauen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2015)

solche Steine habe ich ja letztes Jahr in meiner Maurerbütt (Strandmini) verarbeitet. 
Die Ritzen werden intensiv von Fröschen und Molchen als Verstecke genutzt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2015)

Denke das ist eine gute Lösung


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Denke das ist eine gute Lösung



na ich hoffe doch ,das , das auch so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann könnte man von einer "guten" Lösung sprechen 

Danke für den Tip ,Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

So ein paar Betonsteine hab ich mal mit dem Beil halbiert............................

   
hier liegt mal ein Halber probe .........

  

Das Tor wurde auch weiter gebaut ................

 

jetzt muss nur noch das Gestrüpp weg.............

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Danke Rolf K.
auch deine sitzen im Wasser und warten auf den Teich

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2015)

hi Patrick,

hast du Estrichmatten für das Tor genommen ?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Ja Mitch
Ich Arbeite gerne damit , sieht gut aus, ist günstig und läst sich gut verarbeiten, Ich hab Zuhause auch meinen Gartenzaun mit gebaut.
Der sieht seit 7 Jahren super aus und das für 3,50€ für 2 m²

Ahh und es ist verdammt leicht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Ich finde bis jetzt hab ich mir, den Krebsen und den Gästen des HGT- Treffens , was schönes gebaut, __ Frösche und __ Molche kommen sicher auch nicht zu kurz . Ich bin schun äh bissel Stolz ,gerade jetzt wo ich ja doch schon ein Handicap hab. Ich weiss Eigenlob stinkt ,ist mir aber grad sowas von Sch.... egal

So das musste mal raus , ich trink jetzt noch ein Weizen und geh ins Bett

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (12. Mai 2015)

Gute Nacht Kämpfer !!!


PS: 
Da ich in den nächsten Tagen meinen Teich für die Erweiterung aufflexen werde muss ich abpumpen.
Was denkst du von einem "Startbesatz" für deinen Teich mit etwa 1.000 Kaulquappen ?
Ich will sie ja nicht den Gully runterspülen 

Gruß
-ae


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Mach doch ein IBC voll, Ich glaub ich muss mal vorbei kommen, bevor du zum Massenmötder wirst
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Der Dreck iss weg, man was für eine Knastbruderarbeit....................
  
die Einfahrt soweit frei geräumt das man mit dem Hänger reinfahren kann...............
  
von der anderen Seite............

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## koile (12. Mai 2015)

Alter Schwede,
 da hast Du aber ganz schön geackert.

Super


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick,

wird das Ding (Tor) noch diagonal steif gemacht


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Mitch,

wenn er die Putzarmierung fest eingespannt hat, sollte das reichen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

bin gerade wieder wach geworden, mmmh diagonal versteifen , ja werde ich wohl ,muss ich aber nicht wegen dem Tor, sondern nur wegen dem öffnen und schliessen ,sonst schwabelt mir das so .
Die Flügel sind so leicht das man sie mit einer Hand rum heben kann.
Hab etwas bedenken wegen der Breite, vielleicht setze ich den rechten Pfosten noch 1meter weiter rein, erleichtert die Einfahrt, vorhin hab ich noch den Bagger vom Nachbarn klargemacht ,der kommt so wie es aussieht am Samstag und macht mir die Wurzeln von den Essigbäumen raus. Dann kann ich das Gelände endlich auf Strassenhöhe auffüllen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Mandy wenn du die Haselnuss möchtest, lasse ich sie dir am Samstag ausbaggern , wenn der Bagger kommt ,wenn nicht müsst ihr buddeln.

Ich hab mir überlegt ,das ich mir mit dem Bagger ja auch meine Rhizomsperre eingraben lassen kann,
dann kann es ja auch grösser ausfallen,das Bambusbeet    

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Passt die Haselnuss in mein Auto? 
Wir haben im mom nen Autohängerproblem. ....


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Meiner ist fast 5 meter lang 

Hat eine Ladefläche von 1,5 x 3 Meter , ziehste ein rotes Kleid an dann hängen wir dich hinten dran, dann dürfen wir auch länger laden

Die Haselnuss ist sicher 5-6 meter hoch 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Nee des passt nicht in meine Auto. 

So en Hänger haben wir eigentlich auch, das wäre nicht das Problem. ... ABER ...
An unser Großes darf im mom noch kein Hänger drann, der muss erst auf die Messbank. Meiner hat keine Anhängerkupplung. 

Dann lass ihn lieber drinn, nicht das der kaputt geht.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Kommt doch am Samstag ,ich hab ja eine Kupplung ,da werden wir uns schon einig 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Samstag feiern wir Burzeldach, da kann ich nöschd.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Wer hat denn ,dann habt ihr ja gleich ein passendes Geschenk


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Junior, am Freitag, aber ich glaube nicht das er sich darüber freuen wird. 
Samstag is die Grillparty.


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Kommst zum Essen vorbei


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

mmmmh hört sich ja schon verlockend an, 
mal sehen ob der Bagger kommt ,wenn der die Nuss am Samstag rausholt bringe ich sie dir

(ab wann ist der Grill an ?)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## koile (12. Mai 2015)

He sag dem nicht sowas, 
Essen zieht bei Patrick immer,
aber es muss auch genug zu Trinken dabei sein.
Dann kannst Du Ihn  sehen


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Dann kauf ich drei Steaks mehr


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Äääähhmmmm und was gibts als Hauptspeise ?


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Äääähhmmmm und was gibts als Hauptspeise ?



Ich höre meinen Mann sprechen


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

ja so sinn se die Pälzerbube


----------



## Lyliana (12. Mai 2015)

Aber weißt ja, mit unserer Vorgeschichte geht uns niemals das Essen aus


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2015)

Hab gerade gelesen ,morgen kommen noch ein paar Pflanzen ,mal sehen ob ich den Teich voll bekomme

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Pflanzen sind keine gekommen, den ganzen Tag umsonst gewartet ..................
Morgen ist Feiertag, das heist die Pflanzen kommen erst Freitag , dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die Aussehen 


Aber dennoch Juhu und heute Abend trink ich ein Bier auf mein Tor  oder zwei
, 
Hahahahahaha ICH FREU MICH, auch ohne Pflanzen

 



Das 10 Meter Gespann, hat auf den cm durch das Tor gepasst ,obwohl die Strasse echt schmal ist.....

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (13. Mai 2015)

Heute wurde der Zeitplan erstellt.
So ab fünf wird's heiss an der Feuerstelle


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> heute Abend trink ich ein Bier  oder zwei


Das haste dir auch verdient !  Lass dir 1,2oder3 noch für Morgen !


----------



## Patrick K (13. Mai 2015)

Na dann hoffe ich doch das auch der Bagger kommt


----------



## Patrick K (13. Mai 2015)

@ Andre ,ich hab noch ein paar ,wenn es nicht reicht ,ich glaub auf dem Dorfplatz machen sie wieder ein kleines Fest

Ich freue mich echt wie Wutz das ich mit dem Auto und sogar mit Hänger in den Garten fahren kann, keine Schubkarren fahrt mehr vom Parkplatz in den Garten ,was eine erleichterung 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

Ich möchte morgen die Findlinge abladen und reinigen , nun meine Frage ,reicht es wenn ich sie Nass abbürste oder muss/soll ich einen Reiniger verwenden ?

Am liebsten würde ich die Patina erhalten ,aber wer weis was da für ein "Dreck" drauf ist ,  Mannheim(wo die Steine jahre lagen) bekommt ja ganz schön was vom Fallout der Chemiewerke  ab. Auch wenn die immer sagen ,dem Wasserfloh gehts gut 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (14. Mai 2015)

Ich würd' se nur abbürsten und mit Wasser gut abspülen.
Wenn du mit Reiniger drann gehst saugt der Stein das auch auf und dann wird der Reiniger in dein Teich kommen.
Und Mannemer Dreck kriegt ma eh net weg.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2015)

Ick würd auch nur abbürsten !


Lyliana schrieb:


> saugt der Stein das auch auf


Die Findlinge , die er da hat , saugen nix auf ! Und selbst wenn , was sollten die auch aus "Groenland" mitgebracht haben ?
Seine anderen Steine ( Tuff , Sandstein, Basalt usw ..) schon eher ! Der ZusammenSetzung von Basalt
sollte da mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet werden ! So wie den BETON Steinen !


----------



## Lyliana (14. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, saugt jeder Stein Wasser auf. Nicht wie ein Schwamm aber da sie ein “Erdprodukt“ sind nimmt jeder Stein Wasser auf. 

Ich lern aber auch gern was neues.

Aber im “Tapferen Schneiderlein“ Verlangen die Riesen ja auch das er dass Wasser aus den Felsen drücken soll. 

Hinweis; dass war ein Hauch Sarkasmus


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Die  Hälfte ist runter jetzt noch den kleineren, buuuh ich schwitze
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Sand wie sau.......


----------



## Tanny (15. Mai 2015)

na, Dein Garten hat sich aber schnell verändert....


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Ca 2 Tonnen Sand später.....
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Maria82 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich würde die Unterteilung: zuerst 10er Zone, dann 20er so lassen


----------



## Maria82 (15. Mai 2015)

Oh, du bist ja fast schon fertig..


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick,

welcher Sand ist es denn nun geworden?


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Ähhhhmmmmmm Ja...........

Noch ein paar Bilder.....
  
  
Mhhh ich wäre froh die zwei wären schon im Teich, naja mal sehen vielleicht kommt ja morgen der Bagger 
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch
Der Typ in der Kammer sagte 0/2 ,keine Ahnung sieht aus wie ganz normaler Rheinsand in den hinteren Pflanzzonen hab ich eine Schicht lehmhaltiger Ackerboden rein gemischt, wenn ich nochmal am Kieswerk vorbeifahre, hole ich mir noch ein Kübel voll der fehlt noch in der Pflanzzone.

Morgen werde ich füllen und bepflanzen wenn alles klappt ,muss noch ettlichen Grünschnitt wegfahren 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (15. Mai 2015)

Da ist bei dir ja voll die Arbeitwut ausgebrochen . Cool das wird was.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> voll die Arbeitwut ausgebrochen



Naja hat ja lang genug gedauert ,aber was will man machen wenn man nimmer so kann wie man will, ausserdem musste ja die Zufahrt noch gemacht werden und Vatertag war ja auch noch

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Mmmh Pflanzen sind drin und Wasser läuft. ....
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Nochmal von der anderen Seite. ....
  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (16. Mai 2015)

Sieht echt mega aus, Patrick.
Bin gespannt wenn dass Leben tobt


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Noch ca. 15 cm 
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2015)

hallo Patrick,

...nimm mal den blauen Plastikkram vorne von den Pflanzen, bevor das im Teich versenkt wird 

Super Leistung! - RESPEKT!...und ein klitzekleines bisschen Neid 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2015)

und wo sind die Findlinge    wohl schon unter Wasser


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Die liegen neben mir ,so ist das eben mit den Baggerfahrern hahaha 
Teich ist fast voll , noch 7-8 cm
Noch nicht ganz voll und schon der erste Gast
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

sodele Loch ist voller Wasser , ich bin wieder zuhause und bin Müde,
das Werk ist soweit vollbracht ,Ihr dürft auch was dazu sagen , nächste Woche geht es an die Aussengestaltung 

Hahahaha wird schon klappen

 
 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick,

am Rand würde ich das Zementvlies noch rüber machen.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch 

Mache ich noch ,aber wenn ich das schon vorm befüllen gemacht hätte wäre der Vliesüberzug event, doch zu unflexibel und wäre beim nachrutschen nicht "nachgerutscht"

Zwischen geplanter Trockenwand und Teich kommt noch , naja ein Ufergraben aber nur mit Sand aufgefüllt ,gegenüber wird ein bepflanzter Ufergraben gebuddelt , vorne mochte ich noch eine art Sandstrand anlegen , zum Sonnen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2015)

Hast du gemessen wie viele Liter rein gegangen sind?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

nein ist auch mehr oder weniger egal ,ich hab das kleine Notstrom 2 1/2 mal mit Benzin auffüllen müssen, rein rechnerisch müsten es 6-7 T Liter sein und damit gebe ich mich zufrieden......
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Die Fläche beträgt jetzt ca. 26 m² ,dazu kommt noch der Ufergraben was optisch ja auch noch was ausmacht ,ich hab heute schon mal ein probe sitzen gemacht und ich sag mal so, mir gefällt was ich gesehen hab und ich war schon ein bissel STOLZ .

Auf diesem Weg möchte ich mich auch bei Mitch , Toschbaer, RKurzhals , Zacky und Koile für die Pflanzen bedanken,
ohne EUCH würde das ganze nicht so aussehen .
VIELEN DANK

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2015)

kein Problem, zum TT gibt es noch mehr Grünzeugs  wenn du willst


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Als her mit, was ich nicht brauche nehmen andere, gell Michael

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (16. Mai 2015)

Jo , ich hätt da noch Platz ......


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2015)

Tag 2
Das Wasser ist jetzt eher Braun ,Sand hat sich abgesetzt , jetzt muss sich noch der Lehm absetzen. Die Sichttiefe beträgt ca. 20 cm ,die Seerose ist in der Mitte zu erahnen,mal sehen wie lange sich die Schwebeteilchen halten .
Die Pflanzen ,scheinen das umsetzen gut überstanden zu haben .
Ich hab mich gefragt , ob ich die Schwebeteilchen , nicht durch ein überlaufen des Teiches ausspülen kann, mmmh wäre ein Versuch wert.

aber schaut selbst.......
  
  
  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist jetzt eher Braun ,Sand hat sich abgesetzt , _jetzt muss sich noch der Lehm absetzen_


Kommt mir bekannt vor  ich hatte dies auch ! Mit dem Ausspülen kannste vergessen , hab mehrfach Wasserwechsel in der Zeit gemacht -----> nix ! Komischer Weise kann ich hier den Fadenalgen mal etwas
 Gutes !!    abgewinnen ! Die haben sich dem angenommen und so könnte ich bei der Fadenalgenernte einen richtigen Mulm mit absammeln !
Lehn dich mal zurück , genieße das Geschaffte ! Puzzle mal noch a'weng am Teichrand rum , mit Ruhe und Schorle !


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2015)

OK ..... Ich LEHM mich mal zurück  

Morgen hau ich mal ein paar Mineralien in den Teich, beim Koiteich hilft das auch meist

Ich werde noch zwei Tage bosseln, am Mittwoch gehts in die Kopfklinik nach HD, mal sehen was die zum nassen Stoh im Kopf sagen , Ich hoffe ich darf mittags wieder heim 
Ja der Teichrand mal sehen ,die Trockenmauer muss ich ja auch noch setzen , das Bambusfeld wird auch noch eine kleine herrausforderung.

noch 6 Wochen dann muss alles stehen ,ich glaub ich liege gut in der Zeit

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe noch mehrere IBC bzw. Inlays der IBC ,wenn ich die IBC nun in der Mitte zerschneide könnte ich doch die zwei hälften eingraben und darin meinen Bambus zügeln ODER?

Ich würde gern einen Weg an den Teich anlegen und links und rechts vom Weg  Bambus pflanzen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick

die IBC sind doch meistens aus PE und auch dicker wie 3mm, das sollte doch die Bambuswurzeln im Zaum halten.

Die einzige Frage die sich stellt: müssen Drainagelöcher rein und kommen da die Wurzeln durch?


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch

3mm reichen sicher, deshalb frag ich ja, event hat das ja schon einer genutzt und bevor ich die Teile endsorgen muss 
Die meisten Sperren sind 70cm tief ,5cm sollten überm Boden bleiben , je nach dem wie rum ich die IBC hälften nutze lasse ich den Boden drin und schweisse noch ein 20 cm langes Rohr ein  (als Wasserablauf) . So das ich auf die 70cm komme 
So in der Art will ich die IBC`s nutzen
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> mal sehen wie lange sich die Schwebeteilchen halten



schau mal bei mir nach

#206
14. Juni 2009 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/232487/  und dann die späteren Beiträge

das dauert keine 2 Wochen und dann ist er klar, auch ohne Vitamine & Mineralien


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch 
wenn der Teich bis zum HGT Treffen sauber scheint reicht mir das und _Montromolit_  schadet nicht .....

Was mich noch interessiert ist ,soll ich noch Pferdemist der im Garten seit 4 Jahren lagert mit reinmischen  ,was will der Bambus an Erde?.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (17. Mai 2015)

hi Patrick, 
zunächst mal Glückwunsch zum sehr schönen Teich, wenn die Pflanzen erst mal eingewachsen sind wird`s ein Traum!  
Mit der geplanten Bambusanlage würde ich Dir Vorsicht anraten. Sie sind sehr schön, können aber enormen Schaden anrichten. 
Grade die Phylostachys-Sorten können "Wasser riechen"; sie durchbohren mit Leichtigkeit Teichfolien - zu nah am Haus gesetzt gehen sie sogar durch Zementfugen des Mauerwerks.
Wir haben uns vor der Bambusanlage beim "Bambuspapst" (Fred Vaupel) informiert und eine entsprechende Rhizomsperre mit Metallschiene als Verschluß installiert = (Baujahr 2012; Teichanlage in 2013. Nach der bisherigen Erfahrung ist das auch erforderlich. Mein weltbester Ehemann hält immer die 30 cm Sicherheitszone von Ausläufern frei.
Bei Interesse suche ich gerne mal den Link raus; jetzt versuch ich mal die beiden Bilder des (nur) Phylostachy nigra einzufügen.
LG Flusi


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Flusi 

Erstmal Danke für das Lob



Flusi schrieb:


> eine entsprechende Rhizomsperre mit Metallschiene



Welche Stärke hat deine Sperre und wie tief ist sie ?



Flusi schrieb:


> hält immer die 30 cm Sicherheitszone



Wie hab ich mir diese Zone vorzustellen ?


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2015)

Tag 3
Sichttiefe ca.50cm , Seerose ist deutlich zu sehen , auf dem Wasser schwimmen noch etwas Dreck , aber der Sandboden ist gut zu erkennen
 
  
Die von Blaupunkt waren auch wieder da.....

  

Gruss  Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ich hatte noch besuch.......
den Hubschrauber bekam ich nicht scharf.....
 

Aber den.....
 

 

den kleinen Stein hab ich schon mal drin......
  

und ein paar Sandsteine hab ich auch noch hingesetzt......

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo

War um 17 Uhr auf deiner Baustelle und war keiner da . 
So Früh am Tag und schon Feierabend ...?
Man hast du es Schön ......


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2015)

Deine Mauer bau ich wieder ab, wenn ich demnächst jetzt endlich mal vorbei komme. 
brauch ja noch was für meinen  ... öhm.... Ausbau // Erweiterung 

Sieht super aus!!! Und ich drück dir alle Daumen die ich hab (die von meinem Mann auch) damit du bloß wieder heim kommst von deinem Termin.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2015)

Gäääähnnn
so wieder wach ,

Michael meinst du ich mache Witze wenn ich sage ich schlafe mittags 2-3 Stunden weil ich kaputt bin , da musst du früher kommen ,war heute  schon fast lange da ......

so jetzt zu dir Mandy .....

meinnst du vielleicht ich schleppe die Teile wie ein Esel da hinter und ihr schleppt sie wieder weg ?
Nee Nee Nee da gibt es Haue

Ja der Termin , mmmh mal sehen, ich wäre ja schon froh wenn die mal sagen was es ist ,da wird man ja "Meschucke"

Jetzt muss ich erst mal was essen sonst bin ich nicht geniessbar

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2015)

Ja ess mal was. 

Ja klar hast du die da hingebaut, damit ich sehen kann wie toll ich die hätte auch auf bauen können werden, wenn ich sie mitnehme 

Ich hab die starke Vermutung, dass wir noch viele Steine finden werden wenn wir graben. Hatte neulich ein Probeloch gebuddelt um zu sehen ob da Grundwasser ist, was mir entgegen kommt und bin nach 20 cm auf den ersten Stein gestoßen. ja da werden so einige heraus kommen


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2015)

3 Schnitzel, Rotkraut und Grumbeere später....

So wieder SATT

und gleich steigt die Stimmung 

Ja die lieben Steine ,ich musste mir ein Mini Bagger mieten , beim Koiteich traf jeder Spatenstich auf Sandstein und das waren voll die Klopper.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab heut zu meinem Mann gesagt, ich buddel, bis zu den Steinen.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2015)

Na dann leg mal los , erdfeuchte Sandsteine , wiegen schon was ,da habt ihr ganz schön was zu schleppen. Am besten geht es mit der Sackkarre.

Mir gefällt das Mauerteilstück noch nicht so ganz ,innen hat sie zwar jede Menge Höhlen ,aber optisch ist sie noch nicht ganz meins

Ich bin erstmal froh wenn die Findlinge im Teich sind, Grünschnitt hab ich auch noch ne Menge, ergo keine Zeit für mich in der Klinik rumzuliegen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (18. Mai 2015)

hallo zusammen, guten Abend Patrick,
hast tolle Fotos gemacht - klasse! 
Wegen der "Geduldsübung" kriegste ja schon genug Ratschläge. 
Noch einmal zum Bambus: Wir haben HDPE-Folie - 2mm - 90 cm breit verwendet. Ist so eine Spezial-"Folie" für diese schönen Biester. 
Den um die zugedachte Fläche nötigen schmalen Graben haben wir mit nem Mini-Bagger ausheben lassen. Dann dieses störrische Ding (verschlossen mit Metallschiene und Edelstahlschrauben) rein und mit Erde angefüllt. 
Die "Sicherheitszone" ist innerhalb der Sperre an den Rändern ca. 30 cm. Diese sollte immer frei von Ausläufern gehalten werden; mit einem Spaten geht das gut. 
Kontrolle und Abhacken ist aber ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr Pflicht - je nach dem, für welche Sorte Du Dich entscheidest.   
Das ist bei angrenzendem Teich m.E. Minimum an Vorsichtsmaßnahme. 
Wenn Du Zeit und Muße hast, schau Dir mal die Seite von Herrn Vaupel an:http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/
Der Mann hat enormes Fachwissen und man kann sehr viel dort lernen, über die Eigenschaften, Behandlung und die Sorten. 
So, genug "zugelabert".
Patrick, für Deine anstehenden medizinischen Termine alles Gute - drücke die Daumen 
LG Flusi


----------



## Patrick K (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Flusi
Danke für Lob und Wünsche.
Auf den Seiten war ich und hab sie auch studiert (und auch viele andere), den Pfeilbambus / Metake setz ich weiter weg vom Teich und zwar in die Inlays vom den IBC`s ( die sind 1meter Hoch, aus PE und mindest 3mm Stark, eher mehr)  . Desweiteren hab ich mich am Teich,  entschieden auf den Bambus  " Fargesia Robusta Campbell" zu setzen. Diesen werde ich ca. 1,5 Meter von Teich weg setzen . Wenn ihr das nächste mal den Nigra in die Sicherheitszone verweist ,melde dich bei mit ich hätte gerne ein paar Ableger 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (19. Mai 2015)

Tag 4.....
Bis jetzt geht es schneller als gedacht ,  die Krebshöhlen in ca. 90 cm sind gut sichtbar. Es wird 5eit das sich die ersten Räuber einfinden , die S5echmücken waren schon da.
  

Die  Tannenwedel und die Papageienfedern sonnen sich an der Wasseroberfläche 
 
Gruss  Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Erstmal das S liegt wohl zu nah an der 5, doofes Handy , oder es sind nur die Dicken Finger ....

Heute hab ich "nur" etwas das Gestrüpp zusammen gerecht, den Teich genossen und ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Hier hab ich noch zwei.....

Der __ Fieberklee schlägt schon aus   ......
 

und noch mal die Totale.........

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Nach einem Tag in der Klinik steht fest, ich bin müde ,  hungrig und krank.
Na ja was solls geh ich erstmal was essen

Ich war kurz am Teich .......
Tag 5
 

Weiter verbessert. ....

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lyliana (20. Mai 2015)

Leg dich schlafen nach dem Essen, Morgen scheint die Sonne wieder.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2015)

du hast doch beim 2. Bild das Wasser abgelassen  - so klar wie das ist


----------



## Patrick K (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch 

Könnte man gerade meinen, hab ich aber nicht (keine Zeit). Morgen werde ich den Teich mal durch Rechen, das die Ton Schicht auf dem Sand verschwindet.
Leider steht ein Anhänger voll Grünschnitt im Garten ,heute Nachmittag wollte ich den eigentlich fortfahren , aber  nee, ich Lockewickler sitz in der Klinik.
Ich brauch noch ne kleine fuhre Sand.

Ich finde das Bild super , vorallem das Licht, einfach herrlich

Mich kraust es schon vor der Algenblüte , ich hoffe die Pflanzen wachsen ,wachsen und wachsen

Warten wir es ab ........
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (20. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne ein paar Ableger


hallo Patrick, mache ich gerne; melde mich kurz davor. 
LG Flusi


----------



## Patrick K (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo 
Heute war das Wetter nicht ganz so schön , heute Morgen war es sehr Frisch, aber der Teich sieht immer besser aus (noch) , das Vergissmeinnicht blüht das Wasser ist klar und ich hatte mal was anderes zu tun.......
Tag 6

  
  
  
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

Ich hab mir heute zwei schwarze IBC Inlays Organiesiert , die werde ich morgen mal bearbeiten ,Decke und Boden rausschneiden und etwas kürzen .

Ausserdem hab ich ein positives Gespräch mit meinem PE Dealer geführt und ich bekomme einen kleinen Rest einer 2mm PE Folie ca.14 x 0,7 meter ......

Der Bambus wird langsam immer konkreter....... Ich freu mich

Ich schärf schon mal den Spaten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## herdsch (22. Mai 2015)

Haha, interessant. Ja ich finde das mit dem Rohr super siehe Bild.....habe aber im Netz das nur mit Holz direkt im Boden gefunden was ich bedenklich finde. Daher habe ich verzinkes Eisen eingeschalgen und könnte somit das Holz jederzeit auswechseln. Wobei es ja trocken liegt. Der Rand ist genau Waage und der Wasserspeigel später höher als die Wiesenkannte. Es kommen zwischen die Pfosten noch Btretter gerade bei den höheren Stellen. Ich kann gerne später ein weiteres Bild schicken wenn ich weiter bin


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo herdsch

Das mit dem Rohr war ein Versuch ,ich hatte vorher immer anderst gebaut ,ich muss sagen es geht schnell und  sehr einfach , ich denke es ist auf jeden Fall vielfaltiger zu gestalten als immer nur die ollen Steine , gerade bei Naturnahen Teiche wie meiner.

Ich habe auch kein Holz benutzt, sondern WPC Unterkonstruktion (Unverrottbar) einseitig angeschrägt und V2a Schrauben. Das Rohr hätte ruhig mehr als 20mm haben können ,aber wie war das mit den geschenktem Gaul....

Das Ufer muss ich noch gestalten aber dazu brauch ich noch Sand ,den kann ich erst holen wenn der Hänger leer ist Grrrrrrrr.

Ich werde mich bis Samstag ,wohl mit was anderem beschäfftigen müssen

Drück dir die Damen für dein Projekt und viel Spass

Gruss Patrick


----------



## herdsch (22. Mai 2015)

Ok, ja sand muss ich auch noch holen muss Betonsockel für die 5,5m lange Brücke gießen  ja dann bin ich mal gespannt wie es bei Dir so läuft. Werde auch mal eine DOKU-Thema aufmachen


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2015)

Tag 7 

Ich sehe den Teich als Klar an ,7 Tage und aus "Bäääh" ist ein super Teichwasser geworden ........

  
  
Sogar die Seerose hat ein neues Blatt 
  

Das Riesen __ Hechtkraut schlägt auch aus 

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2015)

Heute hab ich die IBC´s zersägt um daraus 2 Rhizomsperren zu basteln 
man nehme zwei IBC´s......
  

säge die Decke runter.....

  

danach 25cm Bodenwanne ab.....

  

schon hat man pefekte Rhizomsperren......

  

und als nebeneffekt auch noch super Schilff oder Rohrkolbenwannen.......

  

nur noch bissel eingraben 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn du da noch die Verschlußstopfen hast, bitte aufheben bis zum TT, die nehm ich dir gern ab 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Rene

die von oben oder die von unten .....

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2015)

Die von unten, bitte.
Achso, was ich nach sagen wollte, das wird beim TT aber ganz schön eng in dem kleinen Becken, so mit Baden


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Achso, was ich nach sagen wollte, das wird beim TT aber ganz schön eng in dem kleinen Becken, so mit Baden



Der Nachbargarten hat einen Pool (schätze mal ca. 25 TL) da passen alle rein 

Da sitzen im moment ca, 20 __ Frösche drin und quarken sich einen Wolf

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (22. Mai 2015)

hallo Patrick,
im Moment (!) stimmt das, aber bereite Dich seelisch schon mal darauf vor - es werden Tage kommen....nach einer Teichanlage der Sorte "naturnah"... da können einem schon mal.....na ja egal was = aber sie werden kommen. Du wirst sehen - wir werden Dich trösten - später wird alles gut  
Liebe Grüße, und viel Spaß bei der weiteren Beobachtung wünscht Flusi

(werde eine kleine Naturteichbau-Foto-Doku einstellen, sobald sich die Arbeitslage "entspannt")


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2015)

Hey Flusi 
Ich hab einen Koiteich , ganz ohne Pflanzen ,ich weis ganz genau was noch kommt , oder kommen kann , aber da ich keine Fische (noch, sag niemals nie)  einsetze wird es hoffentlich nicht so schlimm und fängt sich schnell wieder

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Mai 2015)

So ein paar __ Macropoden hätte doch was.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/fischarten-nordamerikas-für-den-gartenteich.41591/page-2


----------



## Flusi (23. Mai 2015)

...falschen Button gedrückt
eigentlich gefällt mir das "Anfüttern" von Patrick mit Fisch-Phantasien gar nicht so....Naturteiche sind soooo schön!
Gut`s Nächtle und liebe Grüße von Flusi


----------



## Michael H (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Wie sieht es den Eigentlich bei deinem Koi Teich aus gehts da auch weiter oder biste im moment im Natur Teich Fieber .

Wände Verputz ...?
Terrasse Fertig ...?


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

Wolltest du nicht helfen die Terrasse machen?


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

So Grünschnitt ist mal aufgeladen

1. Fuhre ist weg ...  

2. Fuhre ist geladen ......

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (26. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht helfen die Terrasse machen?



Hab ich mich da Angeboten  . Nunja wie es aber immer so ist " Die Zeit die liebe Zeit "
Müßte mich im Moment auch wieder Teilen können , selbst bei mir geht`s nur noch Sonntags mal etwas Länger  . Und das auch nur wenn ich darf .
Für 1 oder 2 Stunden bringts ja fast nichts , überhaupt Anzufangen .


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2015)

Na das wird ja langsam .....hast ja zum Glück noch genug Zeit.


Michael H schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den Eigentlich bei deinem Koi Teich aus gehts da auch weiter oder biste im moment im Natur Teich Fieber .
> 
> Wände Verputz ...?
> Terrasse Fertig ...?


Aber was lese ich da der eine Teich noch nich fertig und schon den zweiten bauen 
mmmm und ich dachte ich seh mal einen "fertigen" Koiteich


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Für 1 oder 2 Stunden bringts ja fast nichts , überhaupt Anzufangen


 
Wenn ich so denken würde ,hätte ich noch nicht mal angefangen zu graben 

@ Rene 
bis ihr kommt bin ich damit auch soweit ,denk ich mal , ich hoffe das Wasser ist dann etwas klarer

Hatte heute Besuch von Gerd (Koile) , der brachte mir ein paar Pflanzen .......
darunter 60 Krebsscheren

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

Ah endlich mach mal jemand was gegen die Mückenbrut........

  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ah endlich mach mal jemand was gegen die Mückenbrut........


Ich sage doch.....ein Pärchen Makropoden...


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Totto

Ein paar Libellenlarven tuns auch  , noch möchte ich keinen Fischbesatz ,auch keine Makro Dingenskirchen.... vielleicht mal ein paar Shiner irgendwann

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2015)

Fische, oh da werd ich dir mal 100 Goldis zum TT mitbringen


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> noch möchte ich keinen Fischbesatz



Auch keine Goldies ,ganz speziel keine Goldies........oder willst du die Grillen ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2015)

Och die sind so süß, sind auch ganz klein, alle frisch aus dem ei gepellt, das wird bis zum TT nix mit grillen


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Och die sind so süß, sind auch ganz klein, alle frisch aus dem ei gepellt, das wird bis zum TT nix mit grillen


Musst du zwischen die Pflanzen stecken......frisch aus dem Ei passen die noch in so ein Wurzelgeflecht....


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Musst du zwischen die Pflanzen stecken......frisch aus dem Ei passen die noch in so ein Wurzelgeflecht....


Gute Idee aber das wär ja gar nicht nett. 
Wenn er die kleinen nich haben will, hat er halt Pech gehabt  

Aber Pflanzen,  wie sieht es mit Babys von der __ Iris aus. Vorgezogene Samen von weiß oder gelb? 
Garantiert __ Goldfisch frei.

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Rene 



troll20 schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit Babys von der __ Iris aus. Vorgezogene Samen von weiß oder gelb?




Das hört sich doch Super an , aber immer doch ,bei den Pflanzen kannst du dich gerne austoben 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## herdsch (29. Mai 2015)

Ach ich mag Deine Wasserqualität


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe die Edelkrebse mögen sie auch , ich sitze hier und warte auf die Expresslieferung ,bin schon ganz Heckewelisch (Ungeduldig/Zappelig)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## herdsch (29. Mai 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Edelkrebse mögen sie auch , ich sitze hier und warte auf die Expresslieferung ,bin schon ganz Heckewelisch (Ungeduldig/Zappelig)
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ohhhh die will ich mir auch holen  Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob die Kois die nicht zum "anbeißen" finden


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Schau dir mal Friedhelms Teich an , 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/toschbaer.5793/ 

der hat eine Menke Krebse und eine Menge Koi ,scheint kein problem zu sein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Juhu
  
  
  
  

Ich bin dann mal am Teich , 

Fettes Grins, Patrick


----------



## herdsch (29. Mai 2015)

Juhuuuuu und noch mehr Bilder wenn Sie eingesetzt sind ;-) klingt jetzt vielleicht böse, aber ich bekomme Hunger wenn ich mir die so anschaue 

PS: Und nicht vergessen die brauchen alle eine Höhle ;-)


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo
sind alle im Teich und bis auf einen scheinen alle Topfit zu sein, sie suchten sich gleich mal eine Höhle und fingen sofort an zu graben ...........

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## herdsch (29. Mai 2015)

Haha sauber  sehr schön  ....na wenn Sie graben dann gehts ihnen auch gut ;-) gut das du so sandigen Boden hast....mein Bodenbelag hab ich gröber geplant


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo herdsch

Mir wurde von gröberem abgeraten , den beim späteren Pflanzen lichten bleit zB. Kies extrem in den Wurzelballen hängen und Sand läst sich einfach ausspülen.

Ich hoffe  die kleinen finden auch genug Futter , ich werde morgen mal ein Fischstäbchen reinwerfen (die schwimmen nicht so schnell davon)
Blätter , Pflanzenreste sind und Algen sind ja schon da.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## herdsch (29. Mai 2015)

Haha Fischstäbchen rofl

Ok wegen dem Sand....ja mmhh wenn ich mal schlammabsaugung machen will ist der sand dann wech


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

.........wenn Schlam sich ablagert, machst du was falsch zumindest wenn du einen Filter betreibst, dann hast du zuwenig Flow im Teich.

Wenn du den Sand mit absaugst ,kannst du Sand auch durch ein Rohr wieder in den Teich gleiten lassen und das sogar gezielt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## herdsch (29. Mai 2015)

...haha ok ...noch hab hab ich ja nischt  aber auch ein Argument, stimmt


----------



## krallowa (29. Mai 2015)

Bleiben die Krebs denn im Teich oder wandern die auch mal ab?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn es ihnen gefällt bleiben sie ,wenn nicht sind sie irgendwann verschwunden, Ich kann nur den Teich so gestalten das es ihnen gefallen müsste und abwarten 

solange sie Einjährig eingesetzt werden ist die change grösser das sie bleiben , ich hab mein bestes getan das es ihnen gefällt


wenn nicht  hab ich Pech gehabt  zwingen kann man sie nicht, nur einsperren.


Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2015)

Hi Patrick,

na das ist doch klasse das sie endlich da sind


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2015)

Sind das Krebse aus OWL ? Scheinen gefallen an den flachen Ritzen zu finden, wie ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

@ Mitch 
Ja ich freu mich ,gut das ich mich etwas beeilt hab mit dem Bau 

@Tottoabs 
Nee, die Krebse sind aus Meckpom und die Ritzen gefallen ihnen ,auch wenn die mit ca. 5 auf 10 grösser ausgefallen sind

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (30. Mai 2015)

ach einfach toll.......

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2015)

Eine Tüte Wasserflöhe aus dem Aquarienbedarf könnte noch fehlen und dir über die erste Algenblüte weg helfen. So als natürlicher Filter.

Dürften sich dann ohne Fische richtige rote Wolken bilden im ersten Jahr.


----------



## Patrick K (31. Mai 2015)

Mmmmh Wasserflöhe , hört sich gut an , wo werden die gezüchtet? In Naturteiche oder in AQ. ? Sollte ich die 10 Tage in Quarantäne setzen? 
Wegen mir können die sich im Teich breit machen ,so lange sie Algen fressen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2015)

Ich denke in Naturteichen


----------



## Patrick K (31. Mai 2015)

Mhhhh dann hau ich sie erstmal 2 Wochen in einen Behälter, man weis ja nie, aber keine schlechte Idee

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2015)

aber das Füttern ned vergessen


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Mhhhh dann hau ich sie erstmal 2 Wochen in einen Behälter, man weis ja nie,


Was soll das bringen ? 
Die können Wasserflöhe nur in Fisch freien Teichen züchten.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Patrick,
ich habe mir früher Wasserflöhe für's Aquarium auch aus schlecht gepflegten (oder welchen im schlechten Zustand) "Dorfteichen" besorgt. Da war ich mir sicher, dass keine Fische drin waren, und ich mir damit ins Aquarium weniger potenzielle Keime für die Fische hole. Für Dich ist sicher der Fakt interesant, dass Du aus solchen Teichen keinen Fischlaich einschleppst.
Da die Wasserflöhe immer nur kurz in hoher Menge auftreten, ist das eine mühselige Angelegenheit, so lange es kein "UberNauplia" gibt.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Wer hat es den vom Fischlaich ,  mir geht es mehr darum das dort kein Ami (Krebspest) durch den Naturteich krabbelt,  nach 10 Tagen ohne Wirt ,  soll die Spore  , ja eingehen  (schreiben Sie in den Fachbeiträgen )
Gruss Patrick


----------



## misudapi (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Patrick
ich lese schon von Anfang an mit.
"Haste Jut jemacht"
Was die Wasserflöhe betrifft, fahr zum Zoogeschäft und kauf dir ein Beutel für ein paar Cent .
ich hatte meine bei Hornb.....  in der Zooabteilung geholt (unter ein Euro) und kurze Zeit später rosa Wolken in Wasser.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## lotta (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Patrick,
habe eben die restlichen Seiten nachgelesen und Bilder geschaut... Ich bin begeistert.
Da hast Du ja ordentlich "rangeklotzt"...

Sieht jetzt schon toll aus und wenn erstmal alle Pflanzen voll durchstarten, 
wird's ein richtiges Paradies.
Gratuliere
Gruß Bine


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

@ Susanne , DANKE ,ist zwar noch nicht so lange her ,aber wenn ich so am Teich steh und an den ersten Spatenstich denke ,ist schon Hammer 

@ Lotta, auch dir ein DANKE ,die Pflanzen sind schon mal am warmlaufen , aber wenn es dann richtig losgeht sieht es sicher noch schöner aus 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (1. Juni 2015)

Lotta ist die alte Bine, 
falls es Dir entfallen war(nur weil Du zu faul warst, die Buchstaben zu tippen;-))
Lg BINE


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2015)

Wieso faul , BINE ist doch kürzer als Lotta , mir war nur Misudingens zu kompliziert 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2015)

Nach ein paar Tage ruhen (hatte anderes zu tun ) war ich mal wieder am Teich . Unter allen Steinen sieht man Spuren der Erdbewegung , das Wasser ist noch klar obwohl sich ein paar Fadenalgen gebildet haben .....

  
  
  
  
  
 

Hahahahahah und was zum lachen hatten wir auch ,da hat so ein Eumel einen Hydranten umgefahren ....
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Friedhelm

du als alter Krebsspezie ,wie gefällt dir die Pfütze ? Hast du noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich war gerade am Teich ,bis jetzt ist er noch klar ,Sichttiefe 90cm 

  
Die Seerosenblätter die bei der Lieferung da waren sind alle so gut wie weg , dafür sind drei neue am Start

  

Das Mückenlarven problem ist enorm , bin kurz davor mir einen Fisch auszuleihen,ich hab das Bild mal etwas dunkler gemacht ,so das man die Larven besser sieht.

  

auch an den Seitensteinen sieht man wo die Krebse, Sand aus den Höhlen geschoben haben .

  

Das Riesen __ Hechtkraut hat schon das dritte Blatt

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Ist da nicht ein Molch für dein Mückenproblem auf den Bildern?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Totto
Ja das ist der neuste Gast ,aber ein Molch macht noch keinen Sommer oder so

Den Molch habe ich heute entdeckt, der/die hat sich den Bauch sicher schon vollgeschlagen , ich hoffe es kommen noch welche und haben Hunger ....
__ Libellen sind mittlerweile ettliche am Teich und setzen Eier ich hoffe die futtern auch genug

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Den Molch habe ich heute entdeckt, der/die


Eindeutig ne Sie !


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Andre 

sieht ganz danach aus , ich hoffe das sich auch Männliche einfinden und ordentlich Nachwuchs zeugen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Nachwuchs zeugen


hab heut das Erstemal live zuges.....


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Gehen dein Mückenproblem.......Wenn die Temperatur über 20 °C ist besorge dir 2-3 rote Schwertträger aus dem Aquarienladen. Die kann man immer wieder verschenken...besser als Guppis. Ggf nimmt selbst der Zoohandel die wieder. Sollten die Junge zeugen, kommen die nicht durch den Winter. Sind nicht sehr Temperaturempfindlich..... Hatte schon welche in einer Wanne bei 10°C im Sommer bei einer Schlechtwetterperiode. In Rot findest du die zum Herbst schnell wieder. Fressen auch noch in geringen maßen Algen. 

Nur mit den Wasserflöhen ist es dann nicht so weit hin. Schätze die rasieren sie auch, wenn sie mit den Mücken fertig sind.


----------



## koile (4. Juni 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> hab heut das Erstemal live zuges.....




 Du Spanner


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Totto

wenn ich zB. im K.lle Zoo bin, seh ich ín fast jedem Becken irgend so einen schei.s Zwergkrebs oder ne olle Garnele , ich würde ja einen wegen mir auch mehrere, Schwertträger oder ein zwei Sumatra Barben einsetzen , das Wasser wäre sicher warm genug zumindest in der Flachwasserzone  , wenn die olle Krebspestgefahr nicht wäre .

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Was soll ich sagen.....hole dir bei mir welche ab.....dann kannst von Toschi gleich noch ein paar Krebse mitnehmen.
Paar Pflanzen habe ich auch bestimmt noch und der Toschi vielleicht auch. Kein Problem.

 



Such dir einen kleinen privaten Zoohandel oder einen Aquarienverein aus deiner Nachbarschaft.
Da gibt es bestimmt jemanden der Schwertträger züchtet und keine Krebse hat. Garnelen dürften kein Problem sein bezüglich der Krebspest.
Sumatrabarben dann lieber nicht. Die sind zu schnell.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2015)

Bis Toschbaer waren es glaub ich 402 Km ist dann doch schon ein Stückchen (beim nächsten 1. OWL Treffen vielleicht).
Ich frag mal einen Freund um die Ecke der Züchtet auch und ist im Verein der hat sicher jemand 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (5. Juni 2015)

moin Patrick,
für die Teichumfeldplanung =
beim Kontrollgang um die Rhizomsperre haben wir den Kollegen mal wieder erwischt. 
Der Stachy hat ordentlich gearbeitet und muß gekappt werden (Foto hängt an) 
- die gewünschten Ableger schicke ich Dir zu. 
Schreib mir bitte per PN die Adresse für die Zustellung.
Ach ja, richtig heißt das Teil: *Phyllostachys nigra 'Mejiro'; dann weißt Du wenigstens, wer bei Dir im Garten wohnt*
Viel Spaß damit demnächst
   

liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2015)

Persönlich mag ich die verschiedenen Miscantus Arten lieber als Bambus im Teichumfeld. Auf dem Bild oben sieht man auch weshalb.
Bambus verliert ein sehr hartes Laub. Dieses nicht unbedingt im Herbst, sondern über das ganze Jahr verteilt. Ich habe Bambus nur noch in angrenzenden Rasenbereichen. Da wird das Laub immer regelmäßig gehäckselt und entsorgt beim Rasenmähen.

Miscantus schneidet man im Frühjahr ab und es ist weg.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
@ Flusi 
Den Schwarzen nehm ich dir gern ab , auch wenn er immer versucht zu flüchten. Wenn ich ihn irgend wo sehe ,halte ich immer kurz an und bewundere ihn .

@ Totto 
der kommt in die IBC Sperre, ich hoffe die hält was ich mir von ihr verspreche , wenn nicht muss ich mir was einfallen lassen . Von dem Miscantus bin ich noch nicht weg 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Flusi (6. Juni 2015)

hallo zusammen,
@Totto, Deine Vorliebe für das China-__ Schilf (das sind doch die Miscantus-Gräser, oder?) kann ich sehr gut verstehen.  Da gibt es wunderschöne Varianten. 
Diese muss man allerdings schneiden - jedes Jahr.
Für uns waren die Wuchshöhen entscheidend, um das hintere größere Wohngebäude etwas zu kaschieren. Bambus erreicht bei "guter Führung" ordentliche Höhen.

@Patrick, schön, daß er Dir auch gefällt. Die schwarzen Halme mit den grünen Blättchen sind ganz hübsch. 
Aber als Bambus-Fan finde ich sie fast alle schön, auch Deine Sorte mit den größeren Blättern ist super! ...und wenn ich nicht so`n Schisser wäre, hätten wir auch den 
Phyllostachys vivax 'Huangwenzhu'. 
Liebe Grüße - und noch ein schönes Rest-Wochenende. Flusi


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2015)

Flusi schrieb:


> @Totto, Deine Vorliebe für das China-__ Schilf (das sind doch die Miscantus-Gräser, oder?) kann ich sehr gut verstehen.  Da gibt es wunderschöne Varianten.


Vorleibe will ich das nicht nennen.....habe auch drei Bambussorten.
Kommt immer auf den Standort an. Am Teich will ich die nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Ein paar Fadenalgennester später......
  
  
Ich hab Fischfilett für die Krebse in den Teich geworfen ,wie lange soll ich es im Teich lassen ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ihrs

nach kurzem Uni-Klinik Urlaub geht es weiter 
Der Teich
  etwas trübe
  
  könnte etwas klarer sein
  Scheint angewachsen
  Stein bepflanzt sich selbst
  Riesen __ Hechtkraut
 
 Hubi im flug  Hubi im flug
  Mein Molch
    Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Patrick,

das __ Hechtkraut kommt nun ja richtig in die Gänge , der Rest aber auch


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2015)

Ja und alles andere auch ,sieh mal was Wurzeln
  
Die Seerosen sind auch gut drauf....
    
das normale __ Hechtkraut sieht zwar TOP aus , aber es ist gerade zu mickrig gegen das Riesen Hechtkraut....
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2015)

Kleines Krebschen wo ist du, kleines Krebschen komm zu mir .......
  

Hahahhahaha war voll süss 
Schmatzer mein kleiner Krebsjäger


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> ,sieh mal was Wurzeln



ja durch den Sand ist es leichter zu wurzeln, oder so . Gibst du noch die Wasserflöhe rein? die wären gut gegen mögliche noch kommende Algen


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Nee ich glaub nicht , es sind 10 Tausende von ganz alleine gekommen , im Teich schwimmt eine fette Wolke von Wasserflöhen 
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (15. Juni 2015)

Klasse Fotos,

und man sieht "selbst ist die Natur", die macht was gut für alle ist,  siehe Flöhe.
Gerne auch mal ein paar Fotos von den Krebsen, wenn du sie vor die Linse bekommst.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2015)

Ja ist schon HAMMER ,was da alles von alleine kommt ,wenn man die Voraussetzungen schafft.

Die Krebse ,mmmhhh da muss ich mich wohl mal Abends auf die lauer legen, aber war ja auch von Anfang an klar das die sich nicht raustrauen (Tagsüber) Ich werde es weiter im Auge behalten, vielleicht erwische ich ja mal einen

Ich werde mal die nächsten Tage den Teichrand weiter gestalten, damit das ALLES etwas natürlicher aussieht

Danke für das Lob , Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

heut Abend sah ich einen der Krebse , bis ich allerdings die Kamera zur Hand hatte ,war er wieder in der Höhle verschwunden......
ABER dafür waren diese zwei bereit sich ablichten zu lassen
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2015)

Krebse?
Ich würde sagen es sind __ Molche zu sehen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Nein, ganz sicher zwei Molche die sich fürs Wasserbalett vorbereiten.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Ach so  , das sind gar keine KREBSE, wenn ich den Verkäufer erwische  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Heute habe ich den Teich mal wieder aufgefüllt , die Sonnige Lage und die grosse Flachwasserzone sorgen für eine rasche Erwärmung des Wassers und dadurch eine relativ rasche Verdunstung

  
Das Riesen __ Hechtkraut ist schon 75cm hoch 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> mal ein paar Fotos von den Krebsen


Ich hab einen erwischt, juhu
 

als ich einen Schritt zur seite machte war er weg , die sind richtig flott die Urzeitbiester
Da sitzt er in seiner Höhle.....
 
man sieht nur die Scherenspitzen.
So und nun zum Teich ,der __ Blutweiderich ist kurz vor der Blüte
 
und das __ Hechtkraut ist auch bald soweit
 
und der Rest sieht aus wie die ganze Zeit
 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (27. Juni 2015)

Das ist richtig toll geworden Patrick
Gruß Bine


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde

ein paar Tage nach den HGT Treffen , sind einige Pflanzen schon im Teich, einige müssen noch rein ...
aber seht selbst, so langsam wächst es und wir dichter .........

            
Durch die Wärme habe ich im Flachwasser ordentlich Fadenalgen, ich hoffe die Pflanzen ziehen noch einiges an Nährstoffe aus dem Teich

salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Das __ Hechtkraut liegt jetzt irgendwo  bei einen Meter zehn und blüht sehr schön. Habe gestern aufgefüllt und dem Schnoggerippche eine abkühlen  verpasst.  Bis jetzt sind mal vier __ Frösche eingewandert mal sehen ob sie bleiben,  ansonsten  wächst alles wie es soll mir scheint es als würden die Fadenalgen  weniger.  Im Teich sind immernoch Unmengen von Wasserflöhen, __ Rückenschwimmer  und erste Libellenlarven wurden auch gesichtet. ...
             
Salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2015)

Hast du vor in den nächsten Jahren gärtmernt ein zu greifen?

Die vielen sandigen Flachwasserbereiche gefallen mir so.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Totto 
Die freien flachwasser Sandzonen sollen auch in Zukunft frei bleiben außen am Rand kann das wachsen wie es will , naja wenn sich ein paar unterwasserpflanzen ansiedeln und nicht alles dicht machen , könnte ich mich auch mit anfreunden  , aber alles im Rahmen ich will ja auch noch was vom Leben im Teich sehen. Für sein Alter sieht der AKT eich doch schon ganz gut aus
Salve Patrick


----------



## Nico84 (16. Juli 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Für sein Alter sieht der AKT eich doch schon ganz gut aus


 
Das mein ich aber auch like

Finde es faszinierend, in welch kurzer Zeit du das geschaffen hast.

Wünschte meiner würde schon so aussehen


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juli 2015)

Mist Doppel Post , immer die dicken Finger , wird Zeit das das Läppi aus der Reparatur zurück kommt
salve Patrick 

Hahahahahahaha dann auch noch den falschen gelöscht


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2015)

Ja Nico , was soll ich sagen, 35 Jahre Teichbau hinterlassen spuren , da sollte Mann wissen wo er anpacken soll.
Heute Morgen war ich mal wieder am Teich und die Krebse waren voll aktiv, der Grosse hat alle aus den umliegenden Höhlen vertrieben , er will wohl wegen Eigenbedarf kündigen
Hatte diesmal sogar noch Saft auf dem Accu........
       
 

Das Riesen __ Hechtkraut blüht auch herrlich.......
     

salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo 
trotz Regenmangel fehlen im Teich nur ca. 8-10 cm, die Pflanzen wurzeln wie verrückt und einige blühen immer noch 

 . Die Seerose macht auch einge Überstunden und legt nochmal nach , das Riesen __ Hechtkraut liegt irgendwo bei 1,5 Meter und blüht auch  , langsam gehen auch die Fadenalgennester im Flachwasser zurück ,das Tiefwasser ist 

fast so klar wie immer , nur die Krebse waren heute nicht zu sehen.....
  
  
  
  
salve Patrick


----------



## krallowa (28. Sep. 2015)

Moin,


wollte nur mal nachhören (weil mich das Thema Krebse interessiert und hier selten ist), wie es den Krebsen geht und ob die Wasserqualität noch gut ist.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, Danke der Nachfrage

mmmmh die Krebse machen sich im moment sehr rah , man sieht zwar ab und zu ein paar Scheren aus den Höhlen blitzen  und die Erdbewegungen die getätigt wurde, aber mehr auch nicht . Ich muss mal mit der Taschenlampe auf die Lauer legen.

Das Wasser scheint in Ordnung zu sein , zumindest wenn es nach der Viehcherei geht , __ Rückenschwimmer und Wasserfloh geht es gut ....

Sichttiefe ist hervorragend (90cm, bis Grund) , Blätter und Stöcke sind auch im Teich ,Ich hoffe das die Molleköpp im nächsten Jahr die Algenbollen in der Flachwaserzone wegfressen, die Pflanzen wachsen und das Riesen __ Hechtkraut liegt jetzt bei über 1,6m

__ Libellen kommen auch noch und ein Eisvogel hat letztens auch nachgeschaut ob er was zu futtern findet.

Alles im allem kann man sagen, der Teich ist jetzt schon fast mehr wie erwartet, ein voller Erfolg

Sogar die Seerose jagt eine Blüte nach der anderen hoch......

 
 

 

 
 
 
 
   

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2015)

Da sollte sie stehen und noch an zwei weiteren stellen 
Und anscheinend gefällt es ihr bei dir


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Rene 

Ja denen scheint es dort sehr zu gefallen , auf dem Bild weiter links sind sie nur halb so gross

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> sind sie nur halb so gross


Dann setz sie etwas trockener, das mögen sie mehr


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2015)

Okay werde ich tun, muss eh mich mal um den Teich kümmern und Winterfest machen, naja erstmal Herbstfest....

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Okay werde ich tun, muss eh mich mal um den Teich kümmern und Winterfest machen, naja erstmal Herbstfest....


Mach mal noch ein paar Bilder von den Krebsen, wenn es geht. Meine sehe ich nie. Habe ja von Toschibär einige Sommerlinge bekommen. Habe aber nur mal letztes Jahr eine Haut gefunden. Kann nicht sagen, ob noch welche da sind.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Totto
Ich hatte jetzt auch 3-4  Wochen lang keine gesehen, aber vor ca. 1 Woche sah ich wieder einen in typischer Abwehrstellung am Teichgrund 
also meine, sind noch da, wie viele kann ich aber nicht sagen
Erstmal bau ich am Wochenende ein neues Kameraglas an meinem Handy ein  dann gibt es wieder Fotos

salve Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Okt. 2015)

noch mehr Bilder .


----------



## Patrick K (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo
Von den Bewohnern nur Spuren im Sand ,gesehen hab ich seit ein paar Monaten keine mehr.Ich hoffe im Frühjahr auf reichlich Froschbrut die mir die doofen Algen wegfressen
     
Sieht alles ein bissel trostlos aus......
Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2016)

Lebenzeichen , Hi mich gibt's noch hahahaha und die Teiche natürlich auch ......
Krebsteich


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2016)

Hi Freunde , schade das das VTT.  nicht stattfindet , hier gibt es wieder genug zu sehen.......               Die Bilder sind vor 1-2 Wochen aufgenommen worden , könnte sie leider erst jetzt Posten 
Es gibt schon wieder neue der Teich hat einen Wahnsinnigen Sprung nach Vorne gemacht 
Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2016)

So nun die Bilder von Gestern......
              
Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo  Gemeinde ,die erste Seerosen Blüte ist da ........ 
Immer wieder schön.....
Salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist es die zweite Sorte die blüht..... Bild hätte ach von meiner Blüte sein können.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Sep. 2016)

Hi mal wieder was Neues Altes 
Der Krebsteich wurde dieses Jahr vollkommen vernachlässigt aber das scheint ihm kaum geschadet zu haben,  Krebse sind mittlerweile gut 20 cm gross (ohne Scheren) lassen sich kaum blicken dafür ist die Seerose immer wieder ein Blickfang(die Krebse kann man erahnen wenn man sie deuten kann ) Lieben Gruss Patrick


----------



## Haggard (7. Sep. 2016)

Sehr geile Farbe ! ( natürlich für die Seerose, nicht das ich auf pink o.ä. stehen würde )


----------



## Patrick K (7. Sep. 2016)

Hi leider kommt die Farbe auf dem neuen Handy nicht ganz rüber ,

die ist , wenn du dir ältere Bilder ansiehst , eher Apricot  Und das sieht echt Hammer mäßig aus


----------



## Haggard (8. Sep. 2016)

@Patrick K , wie heißt denn die Sorte ?


----------



## Patrick K (8. Sep. 2016)

Hi das sind die eingesetzten Pllanzen die bekannt sind , sind noch ein paar Grässer und Seerosen dazu gekommen 





Patrick K schrieb:


> Wolfstrapp , __ Blutweiderich, Breiteblättriges __ Pfeilkraut ,__ Bachbunge,Zungenhahnenfuss, Tannenwedel, __ Papageienfeder,Gelbe Gaucklerblume, Binse, __ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss , Wasserlinse,Wasser Minze, Flatterbinse, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Fieberklee, __ Molchschwanz,Riesen __ Hechtkraut, __ Zwergrohrkolben ,__ Brunnenkresse,Seerose (Clyde Ikins), __ Wasserpest, Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben und __ Schwertlilie


Also die Seerose heißt Clyde Ikins 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2016)

Hat die weiße __ Iris bei dir schon geblüht?


----------



## Patrick K (8. Sep. 2016)

Die gelb weise hat geblüht , die stand einzeln vorne am Teich☺
Beitrag 409 das 5. Bild


----------



## Patrick K (10. Sep. 2016)

Hi Gemeinde 

Ich würde gerne jetzt in absehbarer Zeit den Krebsteich Entalgen ettliches Grünzeug zurück auf ihren Platz verweisen , sowie die Findlinge endlich versenken  , was denkt ihr kann man  nächste Woche  schon loslegen , oder ist das zu früh , zu spät , oder wie auch immer LG Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> die Krebse machen sich im moment sehr rah , man sieht zwar ab und zu ein paar Scheren aus den Höhlen blitzen und die Erdbewegungen die getätigt wurde, aber mehr auch nicht . Ich muss mal mit der Taschenlampe auf die Lauer legen.


Lege mal eine Dachpfanne in den nicht so attraktiven Flachwasserbereich. Da kann man dann ab und zu drunter, schauen ob sich da schon ein paar junge Krebse drunter gedrängt werden die keine Hölen mehr im Tiefbereich bekommen.

.


Patrick K schrieb:


> Also die Seerose heißt Clyde Ikins


Hier hast du ein besseres Bild.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Okt. 2016)

Hi,
Ich hab heut mal etwas aufgeräumt und siehe da......... drei Sichtungen der Urzeit Monster


----------



## Mathias2508 (5. Okt. 2016)

Moin Patrick, 
dein Teich ist ja super eingewachsen seit dem wir bei euch waren. 
Auch die Bewohner des Teiches


----------



## Patrick K (19. Okt. 2016)

Hi Gemeinde ,
Ich war heute Mittag mal wieder am Krebsteich und sah tatsächlich 5 Krebse auf einmal , juhu welch eine Freude 

 
 
Hier mal eine/r

Salve Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (24. Mai 2017)

Hi Gemeinde, die Zeit verfliegt.....
          
....die Pflanzen wachsen

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Haggard (24. Mai 2017)

So in etwa stelle ich mir später meine Flachwasserbereich des Teiches vor, einfach herrlich


----------



## Patrick K (25. Mai 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> So in etwa stelle ich mir später meine Flachwasserbereich des Teiches vor, einfach herrlich



Danke , vor allem wenn man bedenknt das die Anlage gerade mal 2 Jahre alt ist 

Salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2017)

Und die Bewohner schon im Kochtopf?


----------



## Michael H (25. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und die Bewohner schon im Kochtopf?


Morsche
Denke eher die haste Lutschen können ....


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2017)

lutschen, warum?


----------



## Michael H (25. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> lutschen, warum?


Hallo

Teichtiefe / Winter / Lutschen ....


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2017)

Ach du im Urwald wird es doch eh nicht so frostig


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2017)

Hi ihr zwei 
Keine Sorge, 80cm scheinen gereicht zu haben , hier rennen auf jeden Fall noch einige der Krebs rum, aktuell  zwei Sichtungen.....
Im moment sind ca.  20 Libellenpaare am Eier ablegen , was mich sehr freud. ...
Krebdscheren und __ Hornkraut Dschungel werden nächste Woche etwas gelichtet , sind eninfach zu viel Pflanzen , ich will ja noch etwas Sand sehen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (26. Mai 2017)

ICH,...ICH,...ICH,.....
NEHM DIE KREBSSCHEREN....


----------



## Pammler (17. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Patrik,

echt Klasse dein Teich! War sehr lange nicht hier, hat sich ja super entwickelt!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2018)

Gibt es aktuelle Bilder ?


----------



## Maik86 (31. Aug. 2018)

*Link entfernt - Werbung*


----------

